#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] [小說]狼之樂園 (2014-2-10更新)

## 小狼 虎哉

大家好~

這小說是小虎第一次寫的故事，所以更新一次會挺久的><

故事題材是日常+打鬥，寫得不好，請大家提出意見，幫忙改善得更好，謝謝~

角色方面，除了有自創角色，也有狼樂的大家，並會陸續加入登場~

若大家有興趣加入，歡迎報名和提供資料喔owo

在本故事的世界觀，是個跟人類世界不大分別的世界，只是只有獸人，並沒有人類。「狼之樂園」是一所學校，地下外頭是操場，地下裡面是飯堂，樓層有六層，不同樓層有不同級別的學生，學校頂部是天台，老師跟學生都能隨便進出。

在狼之樂園裡，除了普通的課室、走廊、飯堂等基本設施外，學園亦有學生宿舍，一般都是由學生自己安排。另外，學校除了要學習基本的知識外，還有要學習戰鬥能力及戰略等等。

每個獸人都有不同的能力，有些甚至是擁有獨特的能力，讓自己戰鬥時更佔上風。除了能力，獸人們都有自己的獸魂武器，有基本的刀劍及槍械，還有些特殊的武器。

符咒與陣式，是除了能力與武器外，另一強大的要素，在丟出符咒或使用後，能釋出不同的法術。
有些獸人會主力使用符咒及陣式，而很少使用武器，稱為法師。而另一些主力使用獸魂武器的獸人，則稱為鬥士。兩者都擅長的則稱為刺客。其餘則稱為戰士。

好啦，故事就在這開始囉~


《狼之樂園》- 第一章

「啊~~上課好悶啊...」我托著頭望著窗外，從二樓看到操場的班別，是一班入學不久的一年級生，他們在操場正在上體育課。

「咦~是小悠的班別喔」我看到小悠有操場上笑著在跑步，心情突然好起來。「好想快點午飯時間呢，能跟小悠一起用膳~」我心裡美好的想著午飯時能跟小悠一起。

「虎哉！」突然有一把聲音把我在幻想中拉出來，我終於想起自己還在上課。糟了，給老師發現了...

「嗯?是獠月老師喔！請問怎麼了唷？」我站起問了下老師。

「唉！雖然虎哉你成績很好，但也要聽課呢！」獠月老師苦笑著對我說，然後指著黑版問我。「那麼這條數學題的答案是甚麼？」

「嗯...是cos二次θ吧？」我想了幾秒鐘回答說。「答對了，果然這些題目難不到你啊！」獠月老師對我笑著說，我亦苦笑著坐下。

「下次要留心點啦！」「哈哈...」同學們也忍不住取笑著我，在班房裡四處都發出笑聲。

「哈哈！給老師說要留心點呀！哈哈！」坐在後面的敖翔用狼爪輕輕的戳我的腰部並取笑我，我對他伸伸舌頭，然後轉回頭望向黑版繼續上課。

-----------------(一段時間後)--------------------

「叮噹~~」午飯鐘聲響起了，在學校裡的各個班房與走廊也能清晰聽得見。

「嗚呀~~」我伸了一下腰，站起來並離開班房。

「喂，小虎！等一下我嘛！」敖翔剛剛才收拾好用品離開課室。

「嘖，還以為你一早就收拾好，怎樣這麼慢啦？」「嘻嘻~沒辦法啦！」「真是的...」

走到地下學校的飯堂，跟以往一樣，都有許多獸人學長學弟和老師都在用膳，充滿著愉快及輕鬆的氣氛，大家都開心地交談著。

「哎，小虎，這邊喔~」有一隻身上長著黑色狼毛的狼獸人，向我跟敖翔揮著手。

「是小狼大哥喔！」我跟敖翔馬上拿著午餐走往赤月學長的坐位坐下。

「嗨，小虎~敖翔也午安喔！」小寂向我們打招呼，我亦向小寂說。「小寂午安喔~」

「赤月學長、狼寂學長午安！」「都說叫我小寂就行了~」「嗯嗯，知道了！」

「小虎~」突然有隻小小可愛的身影撲向自己，我也馬上張開手抱著他。「是小悠唷~」

「今天上課不錯吧？」我摸摸小悠的頭問著，他也搖著尾巴回應。「嗯嗯~很好喔！」

小悠坐在我的腿上慢慢的吃著便當，我們也開始慢慢的用膳，望著剛剛炸起的吉列炸蝦，傳出陣陣的香氣，看到炸蝦上金黃色的炸衣，真的使人忍不住咬下去。
「卡啦！」咬了一口香脆的炸蝦，即傳出一聲誘人的聲音。小悠拉拉我的衣袖，用那雙明亮可愛的眼睛往上看看我，並張開口，表示也想吃一下炸蝦。

小悠向我那隻炸蝦也咬了一口，然後開心的搖著尾巴。「好吃喔~」小悠微笑著說。

「真的喔？那我也要試試看！」赤月說完即拿筷子拿了一隻吃，旁邊的敖翔也偷偷的吃了一隻。

「真的好吃耶！」赤月跟敖翔異聲同氣地對我說。

「可是我的炸蝦...」我可憐的望著空溜溜的碟子，然後望著他們。

「哈哈...」他們發出歡笑的笑聲，而我只能無奈的繼續吃我的便當。

過了不久，大家都吃飽了午飯。

「啊~~真飽！對了，你們今天放學有甚麼做了喔？」小寂摸了一下滿是食物的腹部並問我們。

「嗯...小虎跟敖翔今天也沒功課呢！」「小悠也沒有喔！」「我也沒！」

「那...不如到小寂我的房舍玩喔？同房的同學在今晚和周末都外出玩囉。」

「也好！」大家也同意小寂的建議。

-----------------(一段時間後)--------------------

放學了，我馬上回到自己的宿舍。一踏進房間，看到同房的同學在執拾外出的用品，也在清理房間亂亂的物品。

「咦？你們還在這喔？」「嗯，對喔！聽到小寂你說將會有學弟學長來這玩，所以來幫你囉~」「反正也很久沒清潔了，呵呵~」「謝謝你們啦！」

好吧！看到房間也挺亂的，我也開始收拾凌亂的東西了。桌子上有很多廢紙跟食物包裝，我一點一點的丟進垃圾箱裡。

這時，那幾位同房的同學己經收拾好，每人背著包包，而手中拿著一兩袋的垃圾。

「好了小寂，我們先走了囉！」「嗯嗯，你們可別把這裡弄得太髒唷！」「知道了啦...」「我們幾個會星期日回來的了，掰掰~」「慢走囉~」

現在的房間很乾淨了，但自己卻滿身大汗，自己的狼毛也有點髒，所以決定去洗一洗毛。

說完後，便馬上跑進浴室，脫光衣服，享受著辛勞後的洗毛。

在清涼的氣溫，在溫暖的溫水洗毛，真的舒服不過了！等一會洗完，喝一杯冰凍新鮮而純白的牛奶，就更是天上的享受啦！

暖水受到重力的影響，由上方慢慢的向下流動，把經過的狼毛沾濕，狼毛亦因水的重量而下垂，多餘的水隨即流走。

我伸手沾了些淋浴露，然後由頭至腳慢慢擦著，淋浴露跟狼毛的摩擦，起了許多許多的白色泡泡。

把水龍頭向左扭動，暖水再次流水，把狼毛上的白泡沖走。狼毛上的白泡都沖走去，並隨手關上水龍頭，身體不再發出汗味，而是一陣陣的香氣。

我離開浴缸，拿起旁邊的毛巾拭乾毛上的水。

「咦！」剛把身體抹乾，卻發現自己忘了帶衣服進來。於是，拿起毛巾掩著重要的部位，向房間走去。

一打開浴室的門，突然有一把聲音叫了出來。

「哇！」眼前的是一隻頭上帶著護目鏡，鼻子上有塊膠布的虎獸太。喔！是小虎，被他一嚇，竟然把掩著的毛巾掉下...

唉，原來我除了忘記帶衣服進浴室，還忘記鎖上大門，現在竟然讓小虎看到自己的全身，真是無奈...

「哇，搞甚麼鬼！」小虎馬上臉紅的用爪掩著眼睛，我也立即拿回掉到地上的毛巾及床上的衣服，然後跑進浴室，把衣服穿上。

穿好了衣服，自己不好意思的向小虎打招呼。「呃...小虎...嗨...哈哈...」我也苦笑著。

「小...小寂...晚安...」小虎也臉紅著向我打招呼，看起來有點可愛的說...

我隨即邀請他進房中把放下包袱並坐下，然後向他解釋這「意外」。

「真是的...」小虎害羞的對我說著。「小寂你怎會這麼魯莽的...」

「嘿嘿...」我伸伸舌頭對小虎回應。

不久，小虎的好朋友敖翔，小虎的弟弟小悠和學長赤月也陸續來到我的房舍。

他們洗過毛後，都躺在床上聊天和玩撲克牌。

「小虎，今天的測驗我拿到第一了囉！」被小虎抱著的小悠把頭望後對小虎說著。

「小悠好棒耶~」小虎摸摸小悠的頭並稱讚他，小悠亦高興的搖著尾巴。

「哈哈！紅心二！Last card！」赤月丟出一張紅心二的撲克牌，並向小虎示意著。「這次還不輪到我勝？哈哈！」

「對不起囉，小狼大哥~」小虎暗笑著，丟出一張撲克牌在剛剛赤月丟出的紅心二上。「是黑桃二，還是我勝啦~」

「可惡啊！」「小虎好強呢~」「很好的運氣喔！」

經過幾場的撲克牌遊戲，我們看見己經十點半的時間，於是都決定各自回到床上睡覺。因為獸人身上通常都長滿毛，所以睡覺時只穿一條短褲子，以免自己睡得太熱。

凌晨兩點鐘，大家都十分熟睡，卻在這時候一聲巨響發出，把窗及附近的牆給炸毀，我們受驚的馬上跳下床，滾到地上。

「發生了甚麼事？」抱著小悠一起睡的小虎也跳下來並緊張地問著，但也鎮定地召喚出獸魂武器，是兩把刻上神秘咒文的小刀。

「不知道...」赤月冷靜地回答，而大家根本不可能聽知道發生甚麼事情。

「召喚！」赤月亦召喚出自己的獸魂武器，兩把深紅色的刀柄慢慢在他的手中形成，刻著「狼」字的刀身亦跟著形成，是兩把十分鋒利的武士刀。畢竟赤月是我們的學長，因此他站在我們身前，嘗試保護著我們。

「滋...嘭!」突然，有一顆類似電磁波的能量炮向我們發射，糟了！

「小狼大哥，小心！」身旁的小虎見情勢不對，馬上跳起並拋出一張符咒，是一張防禦符咒，一道電磁網在半空中形成，承受著對方突如其來的攻擊，然後消失。小虎應該是雷屬性，所以使用的符咒都是跟電有關。

「哼哼！還不錯喔！」在我們面前的空間突然被扭曲，一隻身穿黑袍的黑豹從那空間裂縫走出來。

「你是誰？」話未說完，赤月已經持著雙刀向黑豹衝斬。不過，那隻黑豹竟然輕易徒手擋住赤月的攻擊，並大力推走赤月。

此時，小虎在原地放下一張特別的符咒，並向黑豹丟出二把貼上符咒的匕首。

「嘖！雕蟲小技！」黑豹用手分別彈走小虎的匕首，一把飛向黑豹的上方，另一把則飛向黑豹下方。突然，小虎在黑豹下方的匕首出現，並用小刀向黑豹斬去。

「甚麼！？」黑豹預計不到不知從何處閃出的小虎，硬吃了小虎一刀。「吼！」一聲的咆哮，黑豹大力的抓向小虎。小虎馬上用拿著的兩把小刀作出防禦，但對方力量太強，防禦被擊破，黑豹抓傷了小虎的手臂。

「小虎！」小悠擔心的叫了出來。「嗚啊...」小虎忍痛的嘗試跳開。

「想走？沒這容易！」看到小虎想跳離黑豹自己附近，馬上伸爪想抓住小虎。接近被抓到的一刻，小虎突然在原地消失，並在之前他放下符咒的位置閃出。
「甚麼！！」黑豹對小虎突然消失並在別處出現感到驚訝，我們都十分驚訝！

「小虎你沒事吧？」敖翔關心的問候著小虎。「唔呀...沒事...」但小虎的手臂卻不斷流血。

「這小鬼竟然是罕有的空間跳躍者！真麻煩！」黑豹兇神惡殺的望著我們。

「烈焰轟擊！」突然有人從上方向黑豹使用能力攻擊，一個熟悉的身影在我們面前出現，灰色的狼毛，左臂上有著盾牌似的臂章，他是破軍護狼！

「真麻煩，看來增援會陸續趕來。看來要先撤退！可惡！」黑豹再次扭曲空間，然後進入裂縫消失掉。

「你們沒事吧？」護狼問著我們，看到小虎受了傷，馬上對他使用治療術，一道白色的光粒慢慢放射在小虎傷口上，慢慢地把傷口修復。「還好吧...」小虎忍痛按住受傷的手臂。

「那隻黑豹...是誰？」我擔憂的問著護狼。

「嗯...不太清楚...不過看來他們回來了！」護狼望向被破壞的牆的半空說著。

他們？是誰...？

----------------(第一章完 - 待續)----------------

----------


## 幻影魔狼

感覺第一章就看到小虎跟小悠在放閃光啊w ( 戴墨鏡
文筆不錯 第一次來說已經很好了

很想知道接下來會發生什麼事ww  
不過提提小虎一下
發文前先留意清楚有沒有錯字啊

「那...不如到小寂我的房舍玩喔？同房的同學在今晚和周*未*都外出玩囉。」 應該是周*末*才對啊

其他的可能我懶沒看到xD

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

謝謝小狼大哥的回應~

小虎已經把錯字「周未」，改回「周末」，謝謝幫忙owo

小狼大哥說小虎文筆不錯，小虎好開心耶~~(還以為會寫得很差勁...

小虎會加油的了！

另外，大家若有興趣加入小虎的故事，歡迎報名和提供資料唷~~

表格如下：

角色名稱和簡稱：

種族：

性別：

體型：

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：

希望參與的角色類型：

小虎會盡量把大家寫進故事中，但會慢慢陸續登場，所以要耐心等侯喔>w<

----------


## 狼の寂

小虎寫的故事還挺有趣的呢w
不過第三段的部分有點糟糟阿  :jcdragon-shy: 
也還蠻特殊的,以咱的視角來看整個故事
不過沒想到在故事中咱會忘了帶衣服就去洗澡   OAO
而且還被看到了   嗯...(嗶~ 消音)  >///<    好害羞

還有護狼變成炎屬系了呢  OAO


感覺這種類型的故事會很有趣呢! 也很好發揮

不過在故事中會有人類的存在嗎?
咱還蠻好奇的 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 

小虎,繼續加油喔wwww

----------


## 仴小維仴

小虎OAO

你寫的很好看喔

不像是第一次寫的OAO

而且寫到小寂葛葛洗澡的部份

還蠻有趣的>W<

期待你接下來的故事喔!
------------------------------------------------我來報名囉OAO-------------------------------------
角色名稱和簡稱：仴小維仴 簡稱小維

種族：白狼

性別：公

體型：166公分 身材的話正常吧OAO

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：雪白的毛 紅色眼睛 脖子和雙爪有鎖鏈 

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：召喚*孤獨空間 可以對一個地方召喚出孤獨空間 或者把獸傳送到空間裡  在裡面是黑暗的空間 甚麼東西都沒有 ，         不過通常都是拿來當作決鬥的地方 不受其他獸干擾 (是使用右爪來召喚喔OAO)

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：武器:鎖鏈 外貌:可參考頭像 能力:單純增加肉搏的傷害度 (脖子上的單純裝飾OAO)

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：因為是肉搏 所以是鬥士吧OAO

希望參與的角色類型：既然場所是學校的話 那轉學生好了OAO

----------


## 涅安X

小虎你寫的故事真的好好看喔
 我也想加入呢所以我就來報名囉
角色名稱:涅安X不過大家都叫我小涅

種族：狼龍混獸(但龍的基因不太多)

 性別：公

 體型：155公分左右   身材算是正常吧

 外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：銀白色的毛   藍色的眼睛使用瞳術的話會變成一紅一紫   脖子掛有十字項鍊

 能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：瞳術:主要是用眼睛操控某個目標但會消耗大量體力而昏倒

 武器(外貌和能力(如有))：武器:鐮刀 外貌:(類似這樣吧)  能力:打開許多怪物存在的異空間的裂縫可召喚其中一隻怪物進行戰鬥同樣也會消耗大量體力

 角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：能使用魔法也能使用鐮刀進行近戰攻擊所以因該算是刺客吧

 希望參與的角色類型：入學不久的一年級生其中一位

那個...大致上就是這樣吧，我很期待之後的發展喔

----------


## 夜落白櫻

角色名稱和簡稱：空之白狼    小白

種族：白狼

性別：男

體型：162公分   身材正常

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：白毛~黑眼~眼鏡~(我有深度近視)

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：重力制裁  某區域重力能被我調整    和召喚術(冰，雷，風 圖騰)(冰治療，雷攻擊，風牽制)

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：大概長這樣(誤能力:召喚術

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：法師

希望參與的角色類型：新生一名



謝謝

----------


## 咖啡

我覺得故事很有趣WW
而且以樂園為主題很好WW

角色名稱和簡稱：夕華雪   簡稱雪

種族：肉食羊

性別：公

體型：148，身材纖細

外觀：雪白的毛，脖子上有粉色絲帶和玉做的令牌

能力：
1.以眼睛操控別人的意識
2.能和植物溝通的能力
3.傀儡術:用一種隱形的韌絲擺布別人的身體

武器：絲線

角色職業：法師

希望參與的角色類型：不想當學生XDD當老師?

----------


## 幻影魔狼

詳細一點再給小虎吧owo

角色名稱和簡稱：赤月狂狼 - 赤月

種族：狼、狼獸人

性別：男

體型：偏肌肉型

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：看設定啦xD ! ( 在簽名檔啊

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：雙刀流、使用短刃進行近戰、能無聲無息的在敵人出背後出現 ( 後來追加 )

武器(外貌和能力(如有)：雙刀 ( 第一章都寫出來了w )

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：鬥士

希望參與的角色類型：小虎決定啊w

----------


## 幻之靈

角色名稱和簡稱: 伊斯˙羅爾

 種族：狼獸人

 性別：男

 體型：175(身材正常)

 外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：藍白色的毛,異色瞳 左眼琥珀色,右眼森林綠

 能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：幽體(主動):穿過物質界一切物品
                                          治療魔法:能夠痊癒傷口,疾病,瀕死
                                          光魔法:借用神或自然的元素,使用閃亮亮的法術,攻擊敵方[攻擊力偏中弱]

 武器(外貌和能力(如有))：魔法(使用光魔法時,手上發出亮光)

 角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：治療師=牧師=奶媽

 希望參與的角色類型：治療師=牧師=奶媽

----------


## 凔藍

小虎寫的真好看啊~~(沒想到小寂會忘記拿衣服就去洗澡((被狠咬
好期待加進別獸後會有多好看0w0

----------


## 極風

真的寫得好好看
中間洗澡的地方看了好興奮
打鬥的地方也好熱血
真的好期待接下來的發展
看了之後好想加入

這樣我晚上又要睡不著了

角色名稱和簡稱：冰極風  簡稱小冰或是極風

種族：光狼

性別：公

體型：162cm，身材正常

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：淡黃色的毛，天空藍色的眼睛

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：
製冰:將空氣凍結，可以自由改變冰的形狀
治療:快速將目標的傷口恢復，也可以對自己使用
發光:讓身上的毛發出光芒，在漆黑的地方能夠照明

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：
雙劍:可以透過製冰的能力提升攻擊範圍，或改變形狀

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：刺客

希望參與的角色類型：學生

----------


## 獠也

不知道第一個獠月是虎哉的自創角還是...XDDD
因為是自己的舊名難免敏感一些，不過不是說不可以用，反正撞名是常有的事。
如果是我的話真的謝謝你，如果是我對號入座的話那就當我自作多情也沒關係。XD
===
看來是自創角，請繼續加油完成囉~

----------


## Bior

二哥我也想來參一腳^_^

角色名稱和簡稱：拜爾．畢斯特，簡稱：小拜

種族：白虎獸人

性別：雄性

體型：213公分 （有點肌肉不過分就好）

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：參考簽名檔（或是FB相簿）兩眼是深棕色

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：給予被我想賦予能力的物質上，擁有匕首的『概念』，簡單來說就是把我想要變成匕首的東西，變成匕首，但是它還是保留了它原來的物理特性，只是外觀變成匕首，舉例：把橡皮擦變成匕首，但是它本質還是橡皮擦。變成匕首的物質可以依照我的思想去操控（包括飛行），或者是還原成原本的樣貌。

白色霸氣，強化自身防禦能力（一定程度物理、魔法攻擊無效），也可以增強自身對於環境的感應能力。

另外在霸氣的範圍內，可以把被我想賦予能力的物質變成匕首。

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：匕首或是現代武器（ex:槍）、白色霸氣（壓制氣勢）

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：戰士（高敏捷型）

希望參與的角色類型：學生之一，小虎的二哥，比小虎高一個年級

大致上就是這樣吧^_^，期待之後的發展喔！謝謝小虎摟

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

謝謝各位的參與和支報唷~~

報了名的獸友，小虎會陸續安排插入故事中的，所以大家要耐心等侯呢owo

歡迎大家繼續報名，不論狼族或其他種族也歡迎加入喔~

另外，小虎已經把第二章寫好了，大家可以慢慢觀看囉~

《狼之樂園》- 第二章

經過星期六凌晨的事件，狼之樂園的守衛明顯增多，而受事件牽涉的我們，學校決定派一位守護者保護著我們，是當晚治療我的護狼兄！身為低年級的我、敖翔和小悠，學校安排我們三隻獸和護狼兄一起在同房睡。不過，每逢凌晨時分，我都隱約聽到一個沉重的腳步聲，應該是護狼兄，他都會坐在窗邊，似乎是在留意窗外會有否可疑的威脅。感覺，護狼兄很可靠。

-----------------(星期一早上)--------------------

「好吧，你們這裡應該很安全的了，，那我先走了。」護狼兄護送我們到學校的道場，便離開我們。沒錯，是道場。狼之樂園除了教授學生普通的學科知識外，還會教授學生獸人與生俱來的戰鬥技巧。若跟正常時間表的話，現在應該是上生物課的，不過因為發生了上星期六的突發事件，校方決定取消所有二年級至六年級的正規課堂，全部改為星期五才上的戰鬥訓練課，這比平時無聊的課堂好多了！

「二年級甲班生，小狼虎哉及大島敖翔報到！」我和敖翔先向老師報到，而同行的小悠因是一年級生，今天未需上戰鬥訓練班，所以到道場內的房間正常上課。

「喔，是小虎和敖翔喔！」眼前的老師叫影月老師，是一隻棕色毛的熊獸人。他身穿白色的柔道袍，腰上有一條黑色十段的腰帶，並配被一把木製的長刀。他左眼上有一道疤痕，據說是年輕時任務中受的傷。

「你們既然是聖殿騎士的成員，就應該不用上那些基本的技巧課堂吧？那麼...你們就到模擬戰場上課吧！」熊月老師指著前面的房間向我們示意。「知道！」我和敖翔亦拿著自己的背包到前方的房間。

一打開門，是更衣室，要到模擬戰場上課，就必須換上獸魂裝甲，否則若被其他獸人打中，後果十分嚴重。我和敖翔進入更衣室後，便脫下衣服，並召喚出獸魂裝甲。換上裝甲後，便把隨身物放置在鎖櫃內，然後向模擬戰場的大門走去。進入了模擬戰場，眼前是一大片翠綠的森林，突然有把聲音叫著我們。

「這邊喔，虎哉~」一隻挺年輕的狼獸人對我們揮著手。他是白狼老師，身上的狼毛跟雪一樣雪白，半裸著強壯的上身，只有簡單的裝甲保護著下方的身體，而他的武器好像是兩把各自有三隻鐵爪的附掛狼爪。果然是老師，好像都不太怕受傷，上身都不穿裝甲。另外，有一批大約十多個學生坐在地上，他們身型都很大隻，應該是高年級的學長。

「大家，我來介紹一下，他們倆位是虎哉跟敖翔，是二年級的學弟，要好好照顧他們喔！」白狼老師對著我們微笑著。「好了，要繼續上課了。虎哉，你跟學長們先切磋一下吧！」我被老師叫了出來，所以走前一步，向學長們鞠躬。

「好有禮貌耶~」有一隻哈奇士的犬獸人跟旁邊的學長說著，聽到稱讚我也有點臉紅。「嘻！他害羞耶！」坐在哈奇士學長旁邊的狼獸人笑著說。「好啦！別取笑他了！就你吧，焰峰！」白狼老師叫了剛才笑我的灰白色毛的狼獸人出來，示意他與我切磋。

「我呀？」焰峰學長笑著站起來。「那好吧，小學弟！要不要留點力唷？哈哈！」

「焰峰，你別看小虎哉啊！那你們可以開始了。」老師向學長和我示意後，便與其他學長和敖翔退後，跟我們保持距離，我亦召喚出那兩把小刀的獸魂武器。

「小學弟，你出招先吧~」焰鋒召喚出他的獸魂武器，兩把有著雷電形狀似的刀身的短劍在他的手中形成，並向我擺出防禦的姿態。

「那我不客氣了，學長！」說完後，我向焰鋒丟出三把刻上特有符咒的匕首，並乘機在地上放下一張符咒。

「學弟，你丟去哪耶？眼界怎麼這麼差啦？」焰峰取笑著。我丟出的匕首，分別飛向學長的左方、右方和地下。我沒有理會焰鋒的說話，繼續發動攻擊。

「蒼雷一閃！」我右手的小刀向前一斬，一道帶電的劍氣向焰鋒斬去，這次的攻擊並沒有偏差。
「啍！」焰鋒揮動左手的短劍，把我的劍氣切開。「真遜呢，學弟！ 」

話未說完，我發動之前丟出的匕首的符咒，在原地消失，並在焰鋒地下的匕首的位置閃出，用右手的小刀直接斬向他。「甚麼?」焰鋒被突如其來的攻擊嚇到，但也不忙用左手的短劍擋住我的攻擊。在焰鋒擋住攻擊的一刻，我又消失掉，並在他右方匕首的地方閃出，但畢竟他是學長，反應十分快，再次把我的攻擊擋開。

「焰鋒輸了唷！」白狼老師觀察著說。同一時間，我再次消失，這次是在第三把匕首的位置閃出，焰鋒學長終於反應不來，來不及作出防禦。於是我用刀柄的尾部打向焰鋒頸部，他「啪」的一聲躺下，然後我再在之前放下符咒的位置閃出。給白狼老師說對了，焰鋒輸了。

「痛！」焰鋒坐起來，摸摸自己的頸部。在附近觀戰的學長，對我們的切磋拍掌起來。「這學弟不錯耶！」「好精彩的切磋！」學長們對我說著。

「幹得不錯呀，虎哉！」白狼老師過來摸摸我的頭說著。「都說別看小他啦，焰鋒！」老師笑著對焰鋒說，焰鋒亦伸伸舌頭作回應。

「好吧！跟大家說說虎哉的能力吧！」白狼老師跟大家解釋著。「虎哉除了是擁有雷屬性的能力外，還有一種特殊的能力—空間跳躍，能在任何刻上畫上特殊符咒的物件的位置閃出，例如之前焰鋒說虎哉亂丟的匕首，上面是刻有特殊符咒，所以虎哉才能隨意閃動。他的能力非常強大，卻極為罕有，好像他的哥哥也沒這能力。」雖然我哥哥沒有空間跳躍這能力，但他比我強多了！

「敖翔，現在到你囉！」白狼老師溫柔的對敖翔說。「寂狼，就你跟敖翔打吧~」白狼對小寂眨了下眼，小寂從學長們中走了出來。

「嗨，敖翔!！」小寂對敖翔揮揮爪笑著說。「那咱們開始囉！」小寂對敖翔說完，雙方都稍微往自己後方跳了一下，拉開彼此的距離，而觀看他們戰鬥的我們，則跳上樹上，以避免被他們波及。

看到我們已經在樹上，敖翔便召喚出獸魂武器—烈風劍，是把長度適中、鋒利的刀身的長劍，並持著它向小寂衝去。此時，小寂看見敖翔的舉動，便往後方跳，也開始進行攻擊。

「冰柱陣！」小寂伸出右爪按向地下，一些符咒隨即在小寂右爪的位置出現。突然，幾道冰柱從敖翔的正下方伸出，敖翔馬上跳出冰柱陣範圍。接著，敖翔使用武器的劍氣—風屬性的烈風斬，斬向小寂，一道鋒利的劍氣切開剛才的冰柱，並繼續飛向小寂。

小寂看到眼前的烈風斬，毫不慌張地向右跳來避開攻擊。避開後，小寂馬上再發動攻擊。

「冰原咆哮！」小寂用雙爪按在地上，一個大型陣式在小寂下方出現。突然陣式傳出一聲咆哮，一隻類似狼的身影向著前方衝刺。那隻狼每跑過的地方，都會馬上結冰，並伸出一道道的冰刺。它終於衝到敖翔的前面，敖翔用劍斬向那隻狼。一斬下去，那隻狼消失掉，並化成一團白霧。敖翔被白霧包圍著，他眼前只有一片白茫茫的霧。

突然，身為法師的小寂向敖翔衝去，但速度異常的快，是因為冰原咆哮所結的冰雪，小寂在冰雪上活動的速度會大幅提升。

「冰極拳擊！」小寂右爪被一團寒氣包著，並衝到敖翔前方，向敖翔直接揮拳。敖翔也用烈風劍來防禦，但烈風劍被小寂打中的部分卻馬上結冰。敖翔立即揮動武器，擺脫小寂的冰拳，並想用右腳踢向小寂。

「冰川護盾！」小寂伸出左爪，一個陣式在左爪前方出現，形成一個由冰結成盾牌，擋住了敖翔的攻擊。小寂的右腳在原地踏了一下，陣式又出現，在敖翔下方爆出一道冰柱，敖翔馬上往上大力的跳躍。

「冰柱二段擊！」小寂再次發動符咒，敖翔下方的冰柱突然再伸出幾枝冰刺。

「空躍！」在敖翔被冰刺擊中的一刻，敖翔腳下出現了一個陣式，接著就踏在陣式上跳向小寂。敖翔想直接用烈風劍刺向小寂，但小寂也輕易避開。不過，烈風劍的刀身外面其實是被風包住的，形成極為鋒利卻看不見的刀鋒，因為小寂被風刀劃傷了臉頰，幾滴鮮紅色的血從傷口流出。

「可惡！」小寂再用冰極拳擊打向敖翔的腹部，這次敖翔避不了。

「嗚啊！」被小寂擊中的敖翔倒在地上，小寂勝出了。小寂解除自己的陣式，地上的冰雪及冰棒隨即消失掉。小寂扶起地上的敖翔，並笑著說：「怎了唷？還痛不痛啊？」

「當然痛啦！我可是直接吃了你的攻擊呢？」敖翔摸著腹部說。

「我也給敖翔你刺傷呢！」小寂抹掉臉上傷口的血。

「哈哈...」敖翔苦笑著。

「還笑！」小寂拍了下敖翔的頭。

「非常精彩！雖然敖翔輸了，但我認為你會有更大的進步空間呢！」白狼老師摸摸敖翔的頭。

「好吧！試練已經完結了，那麼我們開始訓練唷！」白狼老師對我們微笑著，但是我覺得有些不妥。「現在就沿著叢林跑五個圈，然後去做一百個俯臥撐吧！」

甚麼？沿著叢林跑已經很恐怖，還要跑五圈然後做一百個俯臥撐！天啊，難怪學長們都這麼強壯...

「還不快去跑！」白狼老師大聲喊著我們。

唉，今天一定會累死的...

------------------(同一時間)---------------------

「赤月，麻煩你出來一下唷！」有獸在喊我的名字。

「喔！好啊，雪老師！」現在上的課是戰鬥訓練課，我的班別是由一隻體型十分小隻，身材纖小的羊，來教導我們，但一點也不像雄性的獸人。他的羊毛像白雪般的純白，脖子上繫著一條粉色絲帶和一塊玉做的令牌。不過，聽說他是隻肉食羊，所以以前他是學生的時候，都沒獸有膽量去欺負他。

「今天有位轉校生來了我們狼之樂園，就是旁邊的這位。」雪老師請坐在旁邊的一隻白色毛髮的狼獸人站出來。他的眼睛是血紅色的，而體型則跟小虎差不多，但這隻狼獸人的樣子較嚴肅些。另外，他的脖子和雙爪都有鎖鏈，跟我的十分相似。

「大家好，我的名字是仴小維仴，也可以叫我小維。」小維向我們介紹了他自己，並鞠了一下躬。

「那麼，最近我們都是在上戰鬥訓練課，所以我想請小維跟赤月切磋一下，看看你的實力如何。」雪老師示意我和小維到前面較空曠的地方比試一下。

「召喚！」我召喚自己兩把刻上「狼」字的長劍，小維召喚的只是雙爪上的鎖鏈。難道說，小維沒有特別的武器嗎？

「你們可以開始了！」雪老師一說完，我和小維都向著對方衝去。

我們雙方接近時，我們向小維揮動右爪的長劍，小維用雙爪都纏著了鎖鏈，並用被鎖鏈包著的拳頭擋下我的攻擊。然後他的右拳直接向我打去，我亦馬上揮動左爪的長劍作防禦。不過，他揮拳的力度很強，即使作出了防禦，我也後退了一步。

我們彼此拉開了一點距離後，我便再次衝向小維，繼續向小維發動攻勢。

「雙刀亂舞！」我向小維不停揮動雙爪的劍，小維也只能不斷用拳頭擋住我的雙刀流斬技。小維拳上的鎖鏈不停與我的雙刀敲打著，互相的敲打磨擦亦產生出小量微紅的火花。

我向小維斬了十數刀後，打算先拉遠距離。突然，小維放開雙爪中的鎖鏈，那些鎖鏈纏繞著我的雙刀，妨礙了我的動作。

「糟了！」小維的鎖鏈綑綁著我的雙刀，而他就握拳向我胸口打去。痛！

小維想再向我揮拳，而我為了擺脫鎖鏈，便用全力揮動被鎖鏈纏著的雙刀。果然，小維雙爪亦被雙刀的擺動所影響，於是鬆開鎖鏈來拉遠距離。

我揮動雙刀來使用劍氣，兩道劍氣直接飛往小維，不出我所料，他也用雙爪防禦我的攻擊。

看準這機會，我蓄力加速向前衝刺，握緊雙刀斬向小維。

小維的反應出乎意料的非常快，用左爪彈開我的右劍。不過，我的左劍能繼續刺向小維的胸口，而小維的右拳卻同時向我頭部揮去。

突然，我雙爪和雙腳完全動不到，彷彿有東西在控制著我；而小維的動作也忽然停下來，停止了揮拳的動作。這刻時間，就像停止了，我們完全動彈不得。

一股力量突然把我和小維向後拉動，然後我們突然失去平行並跌倒在地上。

「不錯喔！雙方都打得不錯！」雪老師在我們面前跳了出來，他的爪好像被一些東西連著。

「幸好我用了傀儡術，把你們控制著，不然，你們就真的受傷囉，呵呵~」

原來是雪老師用了他的絲線把我們拉著，否則我們必然硬吃了對方的攻擊。

雪老師解除了我們身上的絲線後，我們便坐回在地上。

「好吧！我們要正式上課了！今天我們要練習的是......」

-----------------(一段時間後)--------------------

「啊...好累啊！」剛在浴池洗完毛的小虎掩著一條毛巾，坐在木椅上挨著我。

「沒事吧，小虎？」我蹭蹭小虎臉頰。

「沒事就沒事，只是很累而己...圍著叢林跑五個圈，又要做一百個俯臥撐，真的...唉！」小虎摸摸我的頭說著。「那麼小悠呢？」

「今天喔，都是跟平日一樣悶悶的。」我搖著尾巴說。

「我們平時就是這樣訓練的了，小虎~」在抹頭的小寂走來對小虎說。「你每天都會這樣訓練的啦！呵呵~」

「甚麼！！」小虎跪在地上，露出絕望的樣子，但也有幾分可笑。

「哈！」在浴池上來的狂狼突然從小虎後出來，並扯下他的毛巾。

「嘩！幹嘛！」被狂狼捉弄的小虎臉十分紅，並馬上用爪掩住自己的重要部位。

「嗚呀！」旁邊的小寂突然不知為何噴血鼻，然後倒地。

「嘻嘻！怕甚麼呀，大家也是男生~」狂狼搖著尾巴可怕的笑著說。「除非...小虎你...」

「呀！閉嘴！」話未說完，小虎已經拿地上的盤子丟在狂狼的臉上，但是小虎的臉頰好紅呢！

「小虎果然厲害耶，很快就擊敗二位學長！」在我旁邊的敖翔取笑著說。

離開浴場，大家都換上浴袍，站在外面看著寂靜而繁星點點的黑夜，觀看著明亮而華麗的月亮。小寂，狂狼在旁邊的小食部在吃著小食，敖翔和小虎則挨著欄杆看著夜空，而我就騎在小虎膊頭上喝著冰涼的冷牛奶。

「不知道這美好的夜空還能維持多久呢？」小虎望向天上唉著氣。

「哼哼...不會很久的！因為你們很快就會...死！」突然有一把聲音從後面傳出。

有一隻獸站在浴場的屋頂邪笑著，黑色的毛髮，黑色的爪子，黑色的袍子！是當晚襲擊我們的那隻黑豹！怎麼會在這裡出現的？

----------------(第二章完 - 待續)----------------



由於故事的角色會愈來愈多，所以會在以後每個章節後，都會有個角色表，如下：

《狼之樂園》 角色表
小狼虎哉 - 小虎,虎哉(虎獸人)
悠輝夜 - 小悠(狼獸人)
野牙獠月 - 獠月老師(狼獸人)
大島敖翔 - 敖翔(狼獸人)
赤月狂狼 - 赤月學長,小狼大哥,狂狼(狼獸人)
狼之寂 - 小寂,狼寂(狼獸人)
 (不明) - 黑豹(豹獸人)
破軍護狼 - 護狼,護狼兄(狼獸人)
黑爪影月 - 影月老師(熊獸人)
天羽白狼 - 白狼老師(狼獸人)
焰鋒 - 焰鋒學長,焰鋒(狼獸人)
夕華雪 - 雪老師(羊獸人)
仴小維仴 - 小維(狼獸人)

----------


## 仴小維仴

我先挑怪怪的點吧OAO

另外，有一批大約十多個學生坐在地下，他們身型都很大隻，應該是高年級的學長。

這段話有點怪怪的

應該是坐在地上才對吧OAO
-------------------------
小虎這次寫的一樣不錯喔

戰鬥的細節都蠻清楚的

不會像一些文章 

要看好幾次才會看的懂(說不定我理解有點問題)

另外小寂葛葛的形象又再次崩壞了www

----------


## 凔藍

恭喜小寂哥哥形象*再次*破裂 :jcdragon-lol: (被踹飛
小虎這次寫的也很有趣呢>w<
戰鬥的地方描寫的也很好呢~
------------------分隔線-----------------------
敝龍也來報名看看好了 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 

角色名稱和簡稱：凔藍

 種族：龍獸人

 性別：雄

 體型：大約170公分 (身材正常

 外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：藍色的眼瞳, 體色為灰, 右手為機械常常穿淺藍色風衣掩蓋

 能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：風之拂: 操控周圍的風, 攻擊的範圍越小則威力越大

 武器(外貌和能力(如有))：無

 角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：操縱風應該是法師 (?

 希望參與的角色類型：學生 (不知道學校裡是否有風紀委員或相關職務 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 悠輝夜

小虎的故事很有趣喔
小虎加油>w<//
附上一直沒有給的詳細資料(掩面

角色名稱和簡稱：悠輝夜(小悠

種族：灰狼

性別：男

體型：小小隻(?

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：小隻的灰狼

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：1.以風進行快速移動2.利用飄忽的身影混淆敵人3.凝結風力成箭矢

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：反曲弓(其實算是施法的媒介

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：刺客

希望參與的角色類型：拜託小虎安排owo//

(偷偷說(忘了帶衣服就去洗澡根本是我會做的事阿(炸

----------


## 狼の寂

為了幫助小虎更快的進行故事編排，本狼來填一下詳細囉     OwO


 角色名稱和簡稱：本名: 銀月.凱狄爾斯     簡稱: 銀月
不過本名的部分應該是不用提及的，所以就設定成隱瞞了自己的本名吧   :jcdragon-xd:  

這樣多少有幫助到(?

種族：狼 (擁有自然之力)

性別：雄性

體型：狼人型態體型約莫200cm，解放力量後身高會來到225cm

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：全身皆為銀白色的，但臉上與身體側邊分別有紅色與藍色的圖騰

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：總而言之，是冰的力量。
能夠用冰製造出任意物體，強大的寒冰力量足以凍結一切。
擁有高速的移動能力。
身體能夠再生(頭部以外)。
身體擁有極高的硬度(力量到達70%時即大於金鋼石)，力量越強則身體越堅硬，力量非常微弱時身體即跟一般的狼一樣。

力量會於月圓時達到巔峰，平時只能使用出10%的力量。
於夜晚時力量會稍微加強，但於新月時力量會異常微弱，只剩下1%。
平時若是身體遭受到重創也會引出自身淺藏的力量。

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：自己用冰所製造出來的武器，通常是刀(武士刀那種)與弓。

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：法師以及刺客

希望參與的角色類型：就照著原本的安排就好了!


需要其他資料的話歡迎小虎詢問喔~   OwO

----------


## 咖啡

我終於出場了好感動WW
戰鬥的場景還不錯
細節的刻劃可以更好
很期待喔WW
建議在首樓更新文章
然後標題打上:幾月幾日更新
這樣會更好喔WW

----------


## 白拓

小虎的對戰寫的好精彩喔OwO
另外小虎用的是多重第一人稱的寫法呢!
好特別但是還蠻有趣的=w=
建議可以多加些情緒比較清楚突顯每個腳色的性格喔
小寂在小虎筆下一如以往的糟糕呢XDDDD
期待小虎的下一章OwO

----------


## 耍酷豪狼

角色名稱:嘯 單名

種族:之前在職發明科學工程師(研發部武器組)，後來出任務意外穿過異界傳送區來到獸人學園，因武器與獸型態特有能力歸屬於「雷狼族」。

性別:男

體型:210cm,66kg --(渾厚的胸肌、凹凸均致六塊腹肌、強健的獸臂)--
外觀:17歲獸少年。初來到獸人學園身穿防禦力極高防磁暴盔甲(胸甲極厚)，後來進入學校貢獻盔甲；
重製成特殊武器材質(每隻獸身穿薄 輕型裝甲、附加武器效果:強化符咒效力)，(淡藍光)發光頭盔，通信器手錶掛右手腕。雙手纏上繃帶(內藏己首)

身体:眼神深邃專注(左、右眼瞳色紫色)身體:毛色暗紫，手臂黃綠色，頭髮海藍色、鼻頭是白色。
鼻樑軟骨穿一金環。

能力:小臂上裝上探測特殊能量體探測器擁有探測獸人方位。
    學園學到咒術:針對自己或全體最大能包圍全校(撐到分鐘意志力開始薄弱)   向前出爪布置一道魔法陣藉由雷磁反轉魔咒，當魔法或靠近敵人會彈飛攻擊或電擊敵手。     

武器:[近戰]左手腕部下方伸出雙刃鐵劍，副甲還能連接電路到自體發電能源，藉通電過鐵片增加攻擊麻痺行動。
[遠程攻擊]從腰部丟出具有動能導電-電波球(雷切球)2顆，球體內部能由操縱電系能力者的微電機體漂浮。一定距離範圍電擊敵方。球體需要電擊者不斷放電、意念操控它方向，操作時會釋放高單位電能將敵人電到焦碳。[威力]全靠施術者、及操控者所釋放能量有關(攻擊力高低)。
        [遠狙電擊槍]原本是該時空戰場上應付叛亂者的突擊槍，來到這世界卻無法應付魔咒防禦牆，只能幫學校的教授肢解成一顆能吸取能量的金屬球。

角色職業:發明武器專家、雙刃刀格鬥士(兼強)，雷系防禦兼遠程攻擊法師
希望參與的角色類型:前:侵入者||後:身分-跳級學園同學，赤月的義弟(在來學園之前與赤月結為兄弟。在另一個世界戰爭中進行爪機通訊時能他相處的朋友)，閒餘:同學玩伴俏皮、熱心，愛打鬧丟枕頭當樂趣，交戰:防禦魔導士，供應能量機耗費完畢 採為近戰格鬥防身。

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

還挺有趣,也還參一腳,順便給你個寫文章的挑戰
如果腳色人數太多一定要喊停止徵角喔,不要太勉強自己

角色名稱和簡稱：總是一直叫555好像不太行,來個名子 KaKuLuKiYa (卡寇路基亞?)      直接叫火蜥蜴也行

種族：亞龍族   (非魔法生物的龍族)

性別：♂

體型：全長6m 翼展7m

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：土褐色 ,   越接近背部顏色越深, 混雜白色斑點  , 眼睛瞳孔是紅色的

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：戰鬥體術方面只有尖牙與利爪  ,  有必要的話也能咬著刀刃打架 , 或者進行簡單的工藝
                             其他還有, 噴火,恩, 在龍族裡是必修科目
                             專精野外求生 : 辨識有毒以及食用植物(例如藥草) ,追蹤, 躲藏 , 預測天氣 , 結繩等等...  (童子軍必修科目
                             還有會亂吃東西 (頭去掉就可以吃了,蛋白質嘎蹦脆

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：尖牙可以囓咬 , 利爪可以撕抓 , 翅膀可以干擾 , 長尾可以擊打 , 烈火可以焚燒 體術也能很厲害

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：就這四種來分...大概是戰士

希望參與的角色類型：我想當外聘老師 , 教通識教育那種選修課 0v0

另外, 希望我的腳色都只用肢體語言還有簡單的聲音表達意思 ,  但是不代表聽不懂語言

干擾上課的學生可是會被懲罰喔

----------


## 幻影魔狼

文筆很好啊 感覺會是一個好棒的故事吼XP

小弟也來參一腳吧（被踢飛

角色名稱和簡稱：幻影魔狼　簡稱：魔狼

種族：狼龍混種（偏向狼）

性別：男

體型：身高一米八，有相對健碩

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：腹部跟背部都有不少傷痕，是身經百戰的證明。四肢綁了不少繃帶。

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：精通各樣武器。近期戰鬥都會用上雙槍或是匕首，直到危急關頭便會召喚出鐮刀進行反擊。

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：鐮刀，跟赤月交換雙刀得來。雙手槍，經過改裝後威力可以直接殺死一頭大象。匕首，就單純近戰用。

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：鬥士

希望參與的角色類型：赤月的師父，算是赤月半個父親。其他的由小狼虎哉決定吼。

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

角色名稱和簡稱:蒼穹之龍...簡稱  阿蒼

種族：風中龍

性別：男

體型：200(稍胖)

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：白胸藍背，一雙純白色輕柔羽翼，天藍色雙瞳，飄逸的黃色頭髮，總是一副笑咪咪得樣子

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：和風有關的全部都可以！最常使用風所打造而成的鎖鏈和巨劍

有時會化在風中，穿過一切障礙物

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：右手上一枚鑲有湛藍風屬龍之玉，用來增強能力

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：風中龍王...法師，戰士兼具

希望參與的角色類型：主角的戰友！！微笑後面有著神秘的故事

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

《狼之樂園》的角色招募暫時停止，謝謝各位支持owo

遲點可能會繼續開放的~

現在讓大家觀看第三章吧~~(搖尾

《狼之樂園》- 第三章

突然，上次襲擊小寂房舍的黑豹再次在我們面前出現，是在浴場屋子的上面！

「上次放過了你們，這次，就把你們生命奪去！」黑豹說完，就向我們發射一枚帶電的能量炮。

「冰川護盾！」小寂馬上丟出一張防禦符咒，抵擋著對方的攻擊。

「你這隻黑豹！為甚麼要攻擊我們？」小虎召喚出他的獸魂武器，並指向黑豹緊張的問著。

「嘖！甚麼黑豹來黑豹去！本大爺叫黑影狂牙！我是奉命來毀滅狼之樂園的！」黑影一說完，小虎馬上向狂牙丟出兩把特殊匕首。黑影因為上次的戰鬥，知道了小虎的能力，所以他謹慎的留意著小虎的匕首。

「你望去哪？」趁黑影分散注意時，狂狼馬上召喚他兩把長劍的獸魂武器，並持著向黑影衝去。

「二刀流連擊！」狂狼衝到黑影的面前，並發動攻擊技能。狂狼不停揮動爪中的雙刀，向黑影揮斬十數刀；黑影因注意不到狂狼的行動，只好用雙臂硬吃狂狼的攻擊。

在狂狼連斬技能完結時，小虎馬上在地上放置一張符咒，並發動匕首上的符咒跳到黑影身後，狂狼亦立即跳後拉開距離。

「蒼雷連閃！」在黑影身後的小虎馬上發動攻擊，向黑影揮動兩刀發出幾道帶電的劍氣。黑影對兩獸的連續攻擊都預計不到，也只能用雙臂擋住攻擊。

黑影吃了小虎的攻擊，身體不由自主地向後退了一小步。小寂看準這機會，向黑影使用陣式。

「冰柱陣！」小寂右爪按在地上，出現了一個陣式，隨即在黑影下方的位置伸出幾支冰柱刺向黑影。

「嘖！可惡！」黑影雖然馬上跳開冰柱陣的位置，但前臂仍然被冰柱刺中。

「疾風一擊！」在黑影避開了小寂的攻擊後，敖翔在黑影上方使用能力。敖翔的身體和爪上的獸魂武器，都被一股風包著，敖翔拿著烈風劍從黑影上方往下衝刺。

黑影注意到敖翔的突擊，也立即向後跳開來閃避敖翔的攻擊。可惜，黑影跳到地方，正是小虎的第二把匕首。小虎把握著這機會，發動匕首的符咒，閃到黑影的位置。

「連刃連閃！」小虎再丟出幾把匕首，然後不斷從不同匕首的位置閃出，並揮斬爪上的獸魂武器。

突然在背後閃出，又突然左面閃出，小虎的連續攻擊令黑影無法還手。在最後一擊小虎在黑影面前閃出，用右腳大力的踢向黑影的胸口，黑影頓時被小虎大力的踢開。

「鷹牙烈箭！」我看準黑影被小虎踢開的機會，馬上召喚自己的獸魂武器—反由弓，並使用技能，射出一發由風所形成的箭。這發箭有著獵鷹的影子，迅速的飛向黑影的胸口。黑影胸口被鋒利的鷹翼斬中，整發箭完全擊中黑影！

頓時，一道鮮紅色的液體從黑影胸口噴出，沾染著黑色的毛髮，他的胸口不斷流出鮮血。

「可惡，弄得我這麼狼狽！看來我是有點看小你們，就讓你們見識一下吧，噬血爪！」黑影雙爪被一股黑氣圍著，慢慢形成兩把血紅色的鐵爪。

「好強的獸魂！」最接近黑影的小虎，十分辛苦的用雙爪按著地面，用力的站起來。不止小虎，我們的身體也不受控的靠近地面，黑影的獸魂太強了！

「自...自我復原！？可惡...烈風斬！」突然，黑影手臂和胸口上的傷口不再流血，反而冒出白色的霧，傷口竟然在復原！敖翔馬上用烈風劍向黑影斬出一道劍氣。

「嘖！」面對著敖翔的攻擊，黑影只是舉起左爪，就能輕易抓破敖翔的劍氣。

「雷刃連擊！」趁著黑影抓破劍氣的一瞬間，小虎丟出三把匕首，並馬上傳送到黑影右方的位置。

小虎爪上的雙刀充滿著雷電，就像會切斷一切似般。小虎揮動右爪的雷刃，不斷釋放出電力嘗試擊中敵人，而黑影亦用噬血爪作防禦。

被黑影擋了第一次攻擊的小虎，馬上傳送到黑影的左方，再次用雷刀斬向黑影。不出所料，黑影也能擋住小虎的攻擊，不過，黑影攻擊的速度與力度提升了許多。

「這次擊中了！」小虎發動第三次的攻擊，閃到黑影的後方，想用爪中的雷刃揮斬黑影的背部。

「影縛陣！」突然，小虎和黑影下方出現了一個紫黑色的大型陣式，隨即有幾個影子伸出綁著小虎的四肢，頓時就像時間靜止了似的。

「太看小了我吧，小傢伙！」此時，黑影轉了身子面向動彈不得的小虎，舉起爪上的噬血爪。

「噬血一擊！」黑影爪上的噬血爪發出火紅色的光，快速的從小虎脖子劃至腹部。

「...」小虎從脖子到腹部的位置不斷噴出鮮血，痛苦不得，只能用雙爪按著喉嚨，口中卻不能發出一點聲音。

「這一腳回給你！」黑影大力的踢向小虎的胸口，把小虎從屋頂踢下來到地上。

小虎重重的跌在我面前，不停流出大量鮮血，在地上形成一片血泊。他已經不能抓緊爪中的獸魂武器，在跌下時，甚至已經鬆開了雙刀。

「不要！」我看到眼前沾滿血的虎獸人，忍不住失聲的叫了出來。我馬上伸爪按緊小虎的喉嚨，眼淚不斷的流下來。

「你這個滾蛋！冰原咆哮！」小寂眼睛也不自覺的紅了，憤怒的使用陣式。一隻狼形的寒氣衝向黑影，把整個場地結上冰；黑影用噬血爪斬開寒氣，化成一團白霧纏著黑影。

「你這雜種！竟然傷害了小虎！」黑影被白霧纏著的一瞬間，狂狼立即持著兩刀衝到黑影面前，並怒吼了一聲。

「雙刀流‧瘋狂亂舞！」狂狼雙眼已經失去了靈魂，變成只有怒火與仇意，充滿著殺氣。他不斷用爪上的雙刀揮斬黑影，黑影卻只有咧嘴的笑著，輕鬆的抵禦著狂狼幾十下的連斬。

「哼！不錯的殺氣，但還是太弱了！噬血連擊！」在狂狼舉起右爪的武士刀想給予黑影重重的一擊時，黑影便看準這機會發動攻擊。

黑影連續揮動噬血爪，強勁的力度與極快的速度把狂狼雙爪的獸魂武器打掉，並抓傷了狂狼的雙臂，黑影然後重重的給了狂狼一腳，狂狼則從上空跌下昏倒。

「可惡！疾風一擊！」看見小虎和狂狼的倒下，敖翔忍不住也要向黑影攻擊。敖翔被一股烈風包圍著，拿著烈風劍，想直接刺向黑影。

感受到敖翔在旁邊的攻擊，黑影從屋頂跳了下來，避開了敖翔的衝擊。

「別想走！」被避開攻擊的敖翔，也從浴場屋頂跳下，想再來斬向黑影。

「炎之波風！」突然，有幾道火球從浴場裡飛向外面，打穿了牆，並飛往正在跳下的敖翔。

「糕糟！」敖翔眼見自己被突如其來的火球襲擊，只好用雙臂護著。

「冰牆！」小寂看到敖翔快被火球打中，馬上使用陣式，建出一道冰牆，抵擋著火球。敖翔知道自己得救，跳到地上後也立即拉開距離。

有一個影子從浴場被破壞的牆跳了出來，一隻有著橙黃色的毛髮、身上有火紅色紋路的狼獸人。他右爪拿著一把鐵扇，應該是他的獸魂武器。

「破壞了那東西嗎？」黑影問那隻狼獸人。

「嗯，破壞了。」狼獸人說道。「不過先解決他們吧！鬼火玉！」

狼獸人一說完，便揮動爪中的鐵扇，幾團紫色的火焰擊向敖翔。

「冰川護盾！」小寂亦丟出三枚符咒，然後伸出右爪，一道陣式在小寂上方出現，接著冰川護盾便形成抵擋著鬼火的攻擊。

此時，黑影衝到冰川護盾的前方，揮動噬血爪斬向護盾，護盾抵禦著黑影的攻擊而出現裂痕，不久便碎掉。

黑影舉起噬血爪，想直接斬向小寂，旁邊的敖翔馬上用烈風劍擋住噬血爪，並作出反擊。

「疾風亂斬！」敖翔不停揮斬烈風劍，並釋出劍氣，幾乎零距離的攻擊著黑影。

對著零距離的攻擊，黑影只能全都硬吃。

「烈焰彈！」狼獸人看到黑影被敖翔直接擊中，便馬上再次揮動鐵扇，一顆火球從空中撞向敖翔的位置。

「寒冰球！」小寂亦使用符咒，形成一顆冰球，嘗試抵銷對方的攻擊。

可惜，火剋冰，狼獸人的火球直接燒融冰球。眼見冰球抵禦失敗，在下方的敖翔只能用武器減低火球的傷害。

幸好，小寂的寒冰球己大大的降低了烈焰彈的溫度與傷害，因此敖翔傷勢並不太嚴重。但此時，黑影趁機衝到敖翔面前出力的用噬血爪抓向他，敖翔的手臂流出不少的鮮血。黑影再被一腳，把敖翔踢到浴場的牆，「啪」的一聲，敖翔的腦袋被直接撞到，他也失去了知覺。

「火之波風！」同時，狼獸人再次發動技能，幾道大型的火球飛向小寂。

「冰牆！」一道巨型的冰牆從地面伸出，抵擋著火球的攻擊，但冰牆卻不斷被高溫的火球融化，黑影走到冰牆前面，一抓把冰牆切開。

抵擋不了的火球，繼續飛向下方的小寂；而黑影衝到我的面前，舉起著他的噬血爪。

要完結了嗎...？

------------------(同一時間)---------------------

「啊...在澡堂這裡洗澡好舒服喔~」一隻銀白色毛的狼獸人坐在我身旁，小涅用他那藍色的雙眼望著我說道。「小白不覺得嗎？」

「還好吧...」我輕輕揉著自己脖子回答說。

「小白！你看外面！」小涅指著浴場的窗口叫道。

我朝著小涅指的方向望著，浴場外空中竟然有隻黑色豹獸人，接著有隻狼獸人和虎獸人衝上前跟他戰鬥。

「哎唷！這裡還有兩隻小狼耶~」一把輕挑的聲音在門口叫著，我們馬上望向門口，整隻獸都十分緊張。那把聲音是來自一隻長著橙黃色的毛、手臂、胸口、臉頰上有著火紅色紋路的狼獸人。

「你.你是誰?」小涅緊張得有點口吃的問著。

「你們不須知道...」對方拿起爪中的鐵扇向下一揮，一顆火球在半空中形成飛向我們。

「該死！」小涅馬上召喚他的獸魂武器—一把銀色的鐮刀，上面有著黑色的符咒。小涅拿起鐮刀抵擋對方的火球，把火球分割開。

「死神學徒麼？很罕有呢...」那隻狼獸人拿著鐵扇對著小涅說。

「閃雷！」我召喚出自己的獸魂武器，並向那狼獸人發動技能。

狼獸人打開那扇子，把我的技能彈開；小涅趁機衝到狼獸人右邊，揮斬爪中的鐮刀。

「法師打近戰很弱的，你輸了！」小涅舉起鐮刀，向著狼獸人揮斬。

「是嗎？我沒說過我是法師呢！」那隻狼獸人提起鐵扇擋下小涅的攻擊，有幾塊刀片從鐵扇伸了出來。

擋住了小涅的鐮刀，狼獸人揮動鐵扇，刀片割傷小涅的腹部；受傷的小涅立即跳開。

「小涅，傷口深嗎？」我馬上扶著跳開的小涅問道。

「還好吧，不太深...」小涅按著受傷的部位回答說。

「冰之復原！」我向小涅施術，把他的傷口冰著，防止繼續流血，慢慢回復起來。

「炎之波風！」那狼獸人向我們發動技能，揮動了幾下鐵扇，幾道火球向我們飛來。

「風之牽引！」我馬上使用技能，將我們的速度提升，並閃避對方的攻擊。

「到後門去！」我們閃開後，小涅叫我一起跑到後門，離開浴場。

「嘖！算了，就當放過你們。烈焰彈！」狼獸人召喚一發大型火球，把洗澡的浴池炸毀。

剛剛狼獸人的火之波風的幾發火球被我們躲開後，把浴場的窗口擊破了，那隻狼獸人從那缺口跳了出去。

「可惡，怎會這樣的！」小涅揮拳打向地下。

「咱們快點去找學園的守護者幫忙吧！」

「嗯，好吧！」

------------------(浴場外面)---------------------

「破軍護星爆烈！」突然有團火焰在空中飛下，把我面前的火球擋掉。

「迅雷斬！」有一道雷電打有黑影與小悠之間，一隻銀色毛黑色花紋的虎獸人出現在黑影面前，與他對峙著。

有一隻藍白色毛的狼獸人出現在小虎旁邊，他眼睛的瞳孔是不同顏色的，左眼是琥珀般的黃色，右眼是森林般的綠色。

「羅爾，小虎他們靠你了！黑倫，我們上！」那團火焰熄滅了，裡面的是護狼。

「好！我們上！」那隻銀毛虎獸人黑倫回答說，持著雙刃斬向黑影。

「他受的傷很重...」藍毛狼獸人羅爾馬上替小虎急救治療。

「拜託你了！」小虎旁邊的小悠握緊著小虎的爪說道。

「治療術！」羅爾雙爪出現陣式，一點點的光芒覆蓋著小虎的傷，鮮血慢慢停止留出。

「貝爾，快走！」黑影對著那狼獸人貝爾說。

「可是...切！」貝爾使用陣式，在他身下有一個大形黑色的陣式形成。

「別想走！」護狼拿著爪中獸魂武器衝向貝爾，而黑影踢開黑倫，走到貝爾前方阻擋住護狼。

此時，貝爾身下的陣式結束了，並在背後的空間出現一條裂縫，貝爾走進那黑暗裂縫，然後消失掉。

「哼！」黑影暗笑了一下。

「可惡！」護狼向黑影腹部踢了一腳，再用小刀刺向他，被黑影用手臂擋著，護狼狠狠的踢向黑影。

「噬血連擊！」黑影舉起雙爪的噬血爪，想抓向前方的護狼。

「迅雷連斬！」此時黑倫走到黑影面前，用近戰技能擋住對方的連擊。

兩方武器的交鋒，刀刃砍在鐵爪上，火花與火光不斷擦出。

黑影伸出右腳踢向黑倫，黑倫被他踢中時，黑倫順勢一刀割在黑影大腿。

「啊！」踢開了黑倫，黑倫左腳跪在地上，按著右腿的傷口，流出鮮血。

「糟糕！」護狼在黑影不注意時已經走到他身前，用獸魂武器一刀刺在黑影胸口。

「潛行喑殺！」同時黑倫也無聲無色的在黑影後面出現，在後頸一斬，噴出大量鮮血。

黑影倒在地上，身體慢慢化成黑暗的光點，隨風而散。

----------------(第三章完 - 待續)---------------- 

《狼之樂園》角色新加入：
貝爾 - 貝爾 (狼獸人)
黑倫 - 黑倫 (虎獸人)
伊斯 羅爾 - 羅爾 (狼獸人)

----------


## 幻之靈

戰鬥場 相當激烈阿

雖然我愜意的在一旁治療甚麼的:3

(劇情派飄過~

----------


## 黑倫

小虎戰鬥的場面好帥也好激烈0w0
而且我也在後面出現了>w<
小虎我很期待後面>w<

----------


## 狼の寂

小虎的第三章終於出來了呢!  OwO
故事依然很精彩
多了很多出場的角色呢~ 越來越刺激了w

感覺我多半只是擔任控場型角色呢~
而且攻擊還被剋  XD

總覺得我們這一方的戰力有些弱  
每次都多打一還陷入苦戰  OAO
有點替我們這一方感到擔憂吶~


期待小虎的第四章囉~

----------


## 凔藍

小虎這次寫的打鬥場景依舊很詳細呢
聽小寂這麼說的確~(被踹
可能是因為還是學生(?
期待小虎的第四章喔~

----------


## 仴小維仴

小虎的小說終於更新了
等好久了說>3<
這次也寫的不錯
不過學校很多地方都被破壞了
應該要花很多時間來修復吧OAO
期待下一篇喔>W<

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

對不起啊大家，因為自從開學，就要準備課程的東西和預備考試，現在考完試，所以現在才能更新，小虎會努力盡力的了！

另外，小虎改動了故事小部分的設定，不便之處，敬請原諒OwO

那大家慢慢觀看~~

《狼之樂園》- 第四章

「那些人終於行動了...」一隻有著雪白毛色的巨狼對一隻黃毛黑紋的巨虎說著。

「嗯...這次是想把元素陣搶去...還是...」那隻巨虎回答著。

「是想召喚那個人...」白狼垂下眼簾，不悅的說道。

「甚麼！他們是瘋了吧？一定要阻止！」巨虎大聲的咆哮了一聲。

「但你也知道，我們不能再干涉現世了的。」白狼無奈的說。

「哼哼！但可以教導他們嘛~」那巨虎的眉毛微微勾起。

「嗯？有誰能令你現在也想親自教導呢？」白狼似乎有些興趣的問他。

「是我那個可愛聰明又乖巧的小老虎孫子囉~~」巨虎得意的說著。

「可是他不是還小嗎！？」

「還好吧...但他天資好棒呢！他有著罕有的純系元素獸魂，也是幾乎絕種的魔劍士，還可以使用空間跳躍呢！這不是超讚嗎！」巨虎高興的描述著他那個小孫子，竟然興奮得搖起尾巴。

「嗯...也真的不錯...但你想怎找他？」

「他的意識現在來了這呢~~」

「甚麼！？在哪？」白狼馬上望向四周。

「在我背上啦，笨！」巨虎用爪子拍向白狼的頭。

「哦...呵呵...」白狼尷尬的抓抓頭。

「唔...這裡是...」一隻年輕細小的虎獸人慢慢張開眼睛，嘗試尋找自己所在的位置。

「醒了，小孫子？」巨虎輕輕的舔小虎獸人的臉頰。

「孫子...？是爺爺！？沒可能的！爺爺不是在我五歲時...」虎獸人猛然張大眼睛，不敢相信的說道。

「死了？其實不是啦...我只是升上神諧，要離開現世而已。說我死了只不過是藉口啦！」巨虎慢慢產生變化，變成一位中年的虎獸人，輕輕溫柔的揉著小虎獸人。

「爺爺...嗚...小虎好想你...」那小虎獸人窩進中年虎獸人的懷中輕輕哭泣著。

「對不起...我心愛的小孫子...對不起...」虎獸人輕拍小虎的背安慰著。

「爺爺...但怎麼我會見到你的...？難道...」小虎用爪抹去眼淚，揉著紅紅的眼睛，突然有些臉色蒼白的望著虎獸人。

「別胡亂說話！現在只是你的意識而已...而且，你捨得你心愛的小灰狼嗎~？」虎獸人玩味的輕點小虎的鼻尖。

「甚麼啦...」有一片可疑的紅暈在小虎臉頰泛起。

「咳咳......」白狼忍不住要中斷那巨虎在捉弄他自己的小孫子。

「好吧...回歸主題了。現在跟你見面是因為現世即將發生一件嚴重的事情，而你，小虎，是阻止事件的關鍵所在！」

「我...？我還是幼獸而已...」

「但你有著罕有的純系體質，還有...你可以成為絕無僅有的魔劍士！」白狼插口說。

「魔劍士？你是指刺客吧？」

「唉...魔劍士果然絕種了...其實魔劍士與刺客都是物魔雙修的，但刺客使用的魔法只是皮毛，魔法劍技也十分低級，而成了魔劍士，你的力量可說是比同階甚至高一兩階的其他識業更強呢！」

「而小虎，你在放假修煉時，我會來指導教導你。」

「真的嗎...？」小虎對於自己能成為魔劍士的消息十分震驚。

「是真的...好了，你要回到現世了，遲點見了喔！」虎獸人輕吻小虎的額頭，把他的意識送回現世。

爺爺...會有機會見的！

---------------------(回到現世)---------------------

「唔...」小虎張開眼簾，坐起身子，用爪輕按住胸口的痛處。

小虎看到有一隻小小的狼獸人，伏在他的腿上睡著。小虎輕輕摸了摸小悠的頭，輕吻他的耳朵，卻不小心弄醒了他。

「小虎...小虎你醒了！小虎...」看到小虎從昏迷中蘇醒過來，猛烈撲進小虎的懷裡，小聲哭泣著。「小虎你這壞蛋...我以為見不到你的...」

「對不起...我不會再離開你的，小悠。」輕吻小悠的額頭，輕輕拍背安慰著小悠。

「小天~我也要被吻~」旁邊病床上的赤月看著小虎他們，於是摟著他的情人，天狼，嘟起嘴搖著尾巴說。

「嗯，好的~」天狼答應了赤月，然後親吻他。

小虎瞬間頭上出黑線...

在此時，有一隻白色高大的虎獸人走進了小虎的病房，擋住赤月跟天狼的親熱。。

「小虎醒來了喔！」白虎獸人走到小虎的病床邊。

「嗯~小拜二哥！」小虎回應小拜的問候。

「小拜哥哥好...」小悠抬起頭，揉著紅眼睛跟小拜打招呼。

「小悠乖，別再這樣用力抱著傷者喔~去端些食物給小虎吧~」小拜揉揉小悠的頭。

「嗚呀...」小悠突然發覺自己現在親密在小虎的懷中，臉頰泛起紅色。

「那小虎等我喔~」蹭蹭小虎的下巴，跳下床離開病房。

「小虎，一星期後，學校決定提早放假，把修煉暑假延長至三個月。」在小悠離開後，小拜坐在小虎病床旁邊的椅子，他拿出一個卷軸給小虎。「這是你的任務喔。」

「咦？在公會組織隊伍？那是甚麼來的？」小虎打開剛剛接過那個卷軸。

「哇...小虎你的等級很高呀？怎麼這麼早就有組隊的試煉呢？」

「嘿嘿...我的等級都到了七階學徒呢~」小虎高興的搖尾巴。

「我也才剛剛過了九階學徒喔！真羨慕小虎你是個天才呀~」小拜摸摸小虎的頭。
「那即是說二哥已經完成了這任務？」

「可以這樣說，到了七階學徒，就有機會接到組隊試煉，當然那些是實力很強的。」小拜一一把任務詳情告知給小虎。

在這世界裡有四個大陸，分別是獸人大陸，魔獸之淵，龍之谷和暴虐大地。而在獸人大陸，是由一個強大的帝國所管轄—諾亞帝國。在這帝國裡，除了皇室外，還有三大勢力，分別是聖殿騎士團、王者之風及亡者暗影團這三大公會。在各公會中，有許多不同的小隊，有F，E，D，C，B，A，S，SS的等級之分，而在該公會中，會有小隊排行榜，列出最強的首五小隊。

在聖殿騎士團裡，最強首五分別是自由之翼、亞爾法小隊、深淵獠牙、雙斧之熊和暴風野狼。而要建立一支隊伍，最少要有四人組成建立，隊長最低要求是低級職業者。而學校修煉，隊長要求則只需七階學徒，成功建立後，小隊需要在限期前獲取任務要求的魔獸材料。期間，學生盡可能提升自己實力與等級。

----------------------(幾天後)-----------------------

「小虎~我們來了~」小寂，敖翔來了學校的任務發放處。

「嗨~你們決定了加不加入我的小隊唷？」小虎站在小悠後面，輕輕摟著。

「沒差啊！反正今次任務還是加入一支公會小隊，就你的吧！」敖翔走到小虎身前。

「那小虎你想為小隊起個甚麼名字呢？」小寂問小虎。

「唔...不如就...迅雷之爪？」

「挺有氣勢喔~」小悠高興的搖尾稱讚小虎。

「呵呵~」揉小悠頭。

「那就這樣決定吧！」小寂也贊成小虎的提議。

「我是七階刺客學徒，小寂是六階魔法師學徒，敖翔是五階鬥士學徒，和小悠是四階魔法師學徒。隊名是『迅雷之爪』，小隊徽章要三條黃色爪痕。好了，完成！謝謝你！」小虎把表格遞交給工作人員。

「好的。你的隊伍正式成立，完成任務後，你可以把它登記為正式隊伍。」工作人員完成登記對小虎說。

「好耶！迅雷之爪，正式成立！」小虎興奮的宣佈。

四人走到學校門口，準備開始他們的試煉，又正好碰見赤月和天狼。

「咦？小虎你可以建立小隊了？」赤月走到小虎面前，摸摸他的頭。

「嗯~是咱們的『迅雷之爪』。那大哥和天狼呢？打算怎麼過這假期？」

「呵呵，我們兩人會到魔獸森林一起修煉。對嗎，小天~？」

「對，小狼~」天狼摟著赤月的腰子。

「那我倆先離校到狼之城去買物品，再見！」

「掰掰！」小虎對他們兩人揮揮爪。

「我們也出去買裝備和物品吧。」

「好！」小虎點頭同意小寂的建議。

於是，小虎跟敖翔更新了他們的獸魂裝甲，而小寂和小悠則買了新的魔法師袍子，以及一些乾糧、回復藥水和卷軸，放在他們的空間戒指裡。

「嗯...用了不少金幣呢...看來要多打點獵去賺錢了。」小虎翻翻空間戒指內剩下的金幣，嘆氣道。
一個水晶幣換一千個金幣，一個金幣換一百個銀幣，一個銀幣換十個銅幣。

----------(離開狼之城，到達魔獸森林)--------

「別走太深入，一至三級的魔獸還可以應付的，其他就有點勉強了。」小虎提醒他們。

「知道了！」

魔獸分為一至十級，聖獸和神獸。魔獸體內的魔核能提升武器性能及添加能力，而魔獸的爪牙、骨、皮毛等，可制作武器或其他道具。

「沙...沙...」小虎他們附近的草叢搖擺著。

「小心！有動靜！」小虎召喚出他的獸魂武器。

「吼！」一道風刃從草叢飛出，被小虎用符文小刀擋去。

一道綠色的身影跳了出來，一隻綠白色毛的魔獸咧著牙，注視對小虎四人。魔獸身後又跳出多四隻相同的魔獸。

「是二級的烈風狼！」小虎大聲對隊友說。

「嗷！」一隻烈風狼舉起雙爪撲向小虎。小虎用符文小刀擋住狼爪，輸入鬥氣到武器，架開對方的攻擊。隨後，小虎向烈風狼拋出兩把匕首，烈風狼跳起打算避開匕首，小虎則發動匕首上的符咒，傳送到剛剛被避開的匕首之位置。

「蒼雷一閃！」小虎向烈風狼揮出帶雷屬性的劍氣，在牠的背部造成傷害，劃出一道傷痕。

「鷹牙烈箭！」小悠用風元素造出一把弓箭，發出一發風屬性弓箭，貫穿烈風狼的前爪，使牠失去平衡。小虎趁機會注入鬥氣到獸魂武器，用力斬向烈風狼的頸部，噴出一道鮮血倒地。
「吼！！」看到同伴被敵人殺掉，紛紛對四人怒吼，發出幾道風刃。

「我們也動手吧！」敖翔看得熱血沸騰，也想上前參與戰鬥，對小寂叫道。

「好！」小寂伸出爪，準備施放魔法。

----------------(第四章完 - 待續)----------------

對不起啊大家，職業現在有所變動，沒有了戰士，只有鬥士、魔法師和刺客，而魔劍士只有主角才是XD

現在補上職業階級和分類囉~

鬥士(能使用劍技，輸入鬥氣到獸魂武器，不懂使用魔法)：
一至九階鬥士學徒
低級鬥士
中級鬥士
高級鬥士
劍師
大劍師
劍聖
劍神

魔法師(能使用魔法，不懂使用劍技)：
一至九階魔法師學徒
低級魔法師
中級魔法師
高級魔法師
魔導師
大魔導師
法聖
法神

刺客(只懂得部分劍技和魔法，懂得用潛行技能)：
一至九階刺客學徒
低級刺客
中級刺客
高級刺客
殺手
高階殺手

魔劍士(懂得使用劍技與魔法)：
低級魔劍士
中級魔劍士
高級魔劍士
魔劍師
大魔劍師
魔聖
魔神

《狼之樂園》角色新加入：
天狼 - 小天，天狼
小拜 - 小拜，二哥

----------


## 黑倫

耶~小虎的小說更新了
雖然有點變動 不過還是很好看
不過我有點意外小寂是法師

----------


## 狼の寂

小虎的小說終於更新了   >  <
我等了好久的說

小虎，沒關係的，以學校和現實的事務為優先考量吧!
其實我上了高二之後也蠻忙的，最近也比較少上狼網了
等到了高三，時間就會更少了吧~"
但所幸不斷的有新獸加入，不斷的為狼網灌輸活力，我想這也是另類的世代交替吧   XD   (有些扯遠了...

總之，在課業方面要加油喔~


小虎更改了故事的設定呢，感覺很不錯啊!
只要故事能更好，那更改當然是必要的啊  OwO

我覺得故事越來越有RPG的感覺了呢   XD
這樣也挺是有趣的

看到故事中的赤月和天狼，還有小虎你們放閃光，我還真不得不戴上墨鏡吶w

最後，我還蠻好奇軍團的勢力分佈
不知道日後小虎是否能介紹一下呢?   OwO

小虎，加油喔~!
不論是寫作還是課業方面  : 3

----------


## 碎風

一口氣看完四章的感覺好過癮  ><
你好  算是初次見面  我是碎風~~
總覺得小虎在畫面描述方面好厲害 ((不知能不能這樣稱呼你 
看到後面  有種妖精尾巴的感覺  (?
也有點像魔物獵人  ((被踹
不過很期待下一章喔 ~~

話說好像有在徵角   所以也想試試看 owo
雖然不知道截止了沒 ((被拖走

角色名稱和簡稱：碎風

種族：風狼

性別：男

體型：195cm   體型中等偏瘦

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：頭上有月亮的圖騰  平時會將圖案隱藏起來  鼻吻部到腹部是白色  四肢是黑色的且有黃色條紋  其他地方皆為海藍色的毛  背上有金色的翅膀  翅膀很堅硬 可以拿來防禦  平時會隱藏  而且除非必要不然不會顯現

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：精通各種風屬性的魔法  同時也可以讓自己的身體化成風  風的狀態下是感應不到的  也看不到我  而且能夠自由瞬移到我所想的地方  任何物理性的攻擊都不會對我造成傷害  也能藉此擔任偵查的工作
雖然是法師  不過會近身格鬥技~~  近身時會把風纏繞在自己爪上  就像是雙刃般    

技能: 療癒之風  (可治療自己和隊友 
       風神護佑  (可防禦任何攻擊
       疾風幻滅爪  (將風刃纏繞在爪上進行連續爪擊                                 
       真空•烈刃風暴  (將敵人困於烈刃的風暴中
       狂風亂舞  (召喚出無數個龍捲風  使敵人混亂
       颶風終結  (將自身大部分的力量集中於雙爪  然後快速的攻擊對手  此招威力巨大  相對的體力消耗也很多  最多只能用 2~3次

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：背上背著兩把忍者刀  平常會隱藏  因為從來沒有使用過   所以能力不明  ((被打死

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：算法師吧  ((喂

希望參與的角色類型：神秘的轉學生  或是某公會的一員~~

抱歉打了這麼多   如果徵角截止的話就抱歉了   都怪我沒搞清楚
那 ...... 就這樣了  要加油喔  //w//

----------


## Bior

> <  好完整的世界觀，我喜歡。好像線上遊戲一樣，職業會改版，地圖會更新>w<

小虎在畫面描述的技巧一瓤強大，繼續加油摟！不管是小說還是課業（蹭

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

這是小虎故事的最新更新~
謝謝大家支持唷~

《狼之樂園》- 第五章

「冰刺！」小寂伸出爪，按出一個陣式，利用水元素結成幾支冰刺從烈風狼身下刺出。

「吼！」烈風狼跳起避開小寂的冰刺，揮動雙爪抓出兩道風刃。

「烈風斬！」敖翔輸入風元素到他的獸魂武器烈風劍，斬出風元素劍氣，瓦解了烈風狼的風刃。

「冰柱陣！」小寂使用冰系魔法，在烈風狼身下的位置伸出幾支冰柱，限制著牠的活動範圍。

敖翔乘機發動風系劍技，瞬間加速斬向烈風狼的胸口。烈風狼從空中跌下，失去氣息倒在地上。剩下的三隻烈風狼，其中兩隻撲向小虎和小悠。

「電磁炮！」小虎身前出現一個黃色陣式，使用雷系魔法，發出幾枚帶雷元素的能量球飛向距離最近的烈風狼。牠張口發出一枚烈風球，抵禦小虎其中一枚電磁，但仍然被剩下的兩枚擊中。

「嗚...」烈風狼被擊中後，除了腳爪受了傷，牠也進入麻痺狀態，以致不能移動。

小虎輸入雷元素到符文小刀，發動雷系劍技，身體被雷元素包圍著，然後加速閃到烈風狼身前，用帶有雷元素的刀刃貫穿烈風狼的喉嚨。

「小心！」小悠看到有另一隻烈風狼跳躍到小虎上空，想偷襲小虎。小悠馬上聚集大量風元素，使用風系魔法，形成一個龍捲風，捲起那隻烈風狼遠離小虎，把牠摔倒地上。

「鷹牙烈箭！」小悠趁機凝聚風元素，在小虎身後面，跳起射出一發由風元素形成的魔法箭，貫穿那隻魔法狼的腦袋，釘在地上。

「做得好棒，小悠！」小虎摸摸小悠的頭。

「嗷~」小悠有點不好意思的搖尾。

同一時間，小寂跟敖翔在解決最後一隻烈風狼。

「吼！」烈風狼看到同伴全都被殺，雙眼突然變紅，進行狂化，不斷有大量風元素聚集在牠的身體附近，令牠的體形變得更大，氣勢十分暴戾。

「糟糕，牠狂化了！狂化了的魔獸在短時間內可以提升兩至三階的實力的！」小寂大聲通知同伴。狂化的烈風狼張口凝聚風元素，向敖翔發出一枚大型的烈風球。

「嘩靠！」敖翔見勢色不對，於是馬上後退，卻仍然閃避不到烈風狼的攻擊。

「冰川護盾！」小寂立刻為敖翔施展魔法，利用水元素結成一個冰盾抵擋著對方的烈風球。

「吼吼！」冰川護盾被巨型烈風球打得出了裂痕，烈風狼撲到冰盾前，用左爪抓破快要碎的冰盾，然後聚集風元素到右爪，向敖翔揮抓。

「嗚...」烈風狼速度很快，敖翔只好用烈風劍擋住牠的爪，手臂卻被包圍著狼爪的風元素斬傷。

「冰球！」小寂向烈風狼發射三枚冰球，打傷和凍結牠的前爪與後爪。烈風狼馬上後跳，與他們拉開距離。

「吼！」烈風狼凝聚大量風元素，制造一個龍捲風捲起敖翔。

「敖翔！」小悠馬上趕到小寂附近凝聚起風元素，嘗試制造一個逆向龍捲風去阻止烈風狼的龍捲風；小虎則輸入雷元素到符文小刀，暫時擋住烈風狼的去路。

烈風狼對小虎用風牙，咬向小虎。小虎用兩把小刀擋住牠的前爪，然後用腳出力踢向牠的腹部。

「現在！」小虎對敖翔大叫。在龍捲風被小悠削弱和減慢時，敖翔乘機平衡自己，跳離龍捲風。

「旱天雷！」小虎凝聚雷元素，使用雷系魔法，召出雷電擊向烈風狼。烈風狼想不到小虎會使用其他雷系魔法，於是雷擊令牠重傷和麻痺。

「冰刺陣！」小寂發動冰系魔法，趁著烈風狼的麻痺狀態，數支長長的冰刺從烈風狼身下刺入牠的身軀，貫穿牠的胸口。

「呼...我們第一次組隊戰鬥算不錯！」小虎走到烈風狼屍體旁，剖開牠的身體拿出風系魔核。

「嗯！不過竟然遇到會狂化的魔獸，還真危險呢...」敖翔為自己的傷口作基本治療和包紮，小悠和小寂則到樹下休息進行冥想，以回復獸魂魔力。

「殺死在狂化狀態的魔獸，能獲取當時牠提升的級數的魔核，可說是撿到了！」小寂在樹下休息著，並為敖翔解釋道。

「四顆二級魔核，一顆四級魔核，收穫挺不錯嘛！」小虎把收集到的魔核和牙爪放入空間戒指裡。

「我們去那邊的洞穴過夜吧。」小寂指指遠方的一個洞穴。

「先看看有沒有危險。」小虎點點頭同意他的建議。

---------------------(狼之城裡)---------------------

「那個...這件魔法袍子真的適合我嗎，小狼？」一隻灰色毛的狼獸人穿著一件刻有淺藍色符咒的黑色魔法袍，站在境子面前左看看右看看，問著旁邊正在吃豆腐的深灰色毛的狼獸人。

「小天穿了這袍子超帥耶~」赤月從後抱著天狼。

「那就這件吧，麻煩你。」天狼對店員指指自己身穿的那件魔法袍。

「一共一百五十金幣。」店員報了袍子的價格，天狼從空間戒指拿出金幣付款。

「那我們現在去哪修煉喔？」赤月摟著天狼問道。

「待會吃完飯，然後到旅館過夜。明天才進入魔獸森林吧。」

「一切順從小天~」赤月親吻天狼的臉頰。

赤月跟天狼走到一間挺熱鬧多人的餐廳，那裡有許多冒險者和公會小隊，也是多數人收集、分享或交流情報的好地方。

「喂！聽聞狼之樂園被多次襲擊，是跟暗黑帝國有關的。」一個中年金髮的獅獸人跟旁邊穿著魔法師袍子的人說。

「是暴虐大地的人！？」赤月驚訝的對天狼說。

「別人說聽聞而已，但也有可能...」天狼冷靜的繼續吃著餸菜。

「不過，最近許多魔獸能狂化的出現數目大增，二級的魔獸都能短期升到三至五級。」那個魔法師對他的同伴說。

「那魔獸森林不是變得很危險嗎？」其他同伴提出疑問。

「對，牠們變得更麻煩和難打，未到低級或中級的職業者會很危險的。」魔法師回答道。

「慢住！難道這兩件事是有關係的？」獅獸人疑惑著，似乎發現兩事的聯系。

「不是吧！？」同伴驚呼道。

「我也不知道的...」魔法師無奈說。

「看來，事情變得十分複雜呢...」赤月抓了抓頭。

「咱們行動小心點吧！學校的事，我們學生管不到，也做不到甚麼的。」天狼喝口茶，摸摸赤月的爪，以示安慰著他的擔心。

赤月和天狼吃過飯後，一起到附近的旅館，洗個毛和睡過夜，赤月窩在天狼的懷裡，安然的入睡。第二天早上，他倆吃過早飯，便打算出城到魔獸森林進行修煉。狼之城的城門是打開著的，但安排看守的士兵明顯比以往增多了。

「你們是狼之樂園的學生喔，在魔獸森林裡要小心點，盡量避免遇上會狂化的魔獸吧。」城門士兵看過赤月和天狼的學校徽章後，對他們提出了忠告和警告。

「知道了！」天狼對士兵點頭示意。

離開狼之城，踏進魔獸森林時，走在前面的赤月馬上召喚出他的獸魂裝甲和武器，並提高自己的警察性。深紅色的眼睛，有著高度警惕的眼神，雙爪按著腰部兩把類似武士刀的獸魂武器，顯出他的氣勢磅礡。後面緊緊跟隨前面鬥士的魔法師學徒天狼，身穿有淺藍色符咒和陣式的魔法師袍，有著冷靜觀察四周事物的眼神，給人有種和諧而安穩的感覺。兩獸強悍和柔和的氣息，配搭出完美的組合。

魔獸森林是個幾乎沒有被發展的自然區域，草木十分茂盛，生物種類極多，可能仍然存在著未被發現的魔獸或植物。有著巨大而粗壯的樹木，為魔獸建立了許多自然樹洞等居住環境。

「沙...嘶...沙...」草叢搖擺混著一把蛇伸舌頭發出的聲音，引起赤月的注意。

「小心，有魔獸在附近！」赤月提醒著天狼，爪緊握著天狼的爪。

「唦！」一顆冰球從側面的草叢發出。

赤月馬上放開天狼的爪，然後拔出獸魂武器斬開冰球。

「嘶！」一條魔蛇飛出，張開口咧著牙，使用冰牙想咬向赤月。

赤月右爪持武士刀斬向蛇口，果然被牠咬住，互相抵擋著。赤月揮動左爪的武器想切開牠的身體，卻被那魔蛇捲住赤月的左手臂，用力的拋開他到一棵大樹的樹幹。

「小狼！該死，竟然是四級的冰雪魔蛇！」天狼驚呼地大聲咒罵。

魔蛇向被撞到樹下的赤月吐出幾發冰球，天狼馬上施展魔法，利用光元素形成一個光盾，抵擋住魔蛇的攻擊。

「吼！」魔蛇轉移目標，張口聚集水元素，向天狼發出數十支冰刺。

「唔！」天狼的魔法冷卻時間還完結，只能舉起雙臂盡量保護自己，雙臂被冰刺不停擦過，有几支冰刺插在爪和身上，佈滿鮮血，流著許多鮮紅色的血在地上。

「天狼！」赤月剛剛張開眼簾，看到的是滿身血跡、身體插著冰刺的愛人...

--------------------(另一方面)---------------------

「雷擊！」一隻年輕的虎獸人在使用低級的雷系魔法電向一隻一級的魔獸。

「風刃！」一隻更年幼的灰毛狼獸人施放低級風系魔法解決那隻被電暈的魔獸。

「小虎，小悠，回來了喔？」一隻年輕白毛狼獸人，手臂包紮著繃帶，坐在地上對一虎一狼說。
「嗯。敖翔你的傷還好吧？」小虎丟下獵物，對坐在地上的狼獸人問道。

「沒事啦！我是鬥士嘛，受傷是必然的！」敖翔站起來揮揮自己的爪。

「先吃東西吧。」小虎走到一堆柴木旁，施放一個低級雷系魔法，把柴木點起火。

小寂從樹林中走回來，把爪上的果子放在獵物旁，然後與大家分割獵物，坐在火堆邊烤起肉來，跟大家聊天吃烤肉。

吃過烤肉果子，洗過爪子，大家都坐在一棵大樹下作休息。

「吼！！！」突然一聲猛獸的咆哮在小虎四人前面的草叢中發出。

「哇！」窩在小虎懷裡睡覺的小悠被咆哮聲嚇醒，馬上抱緊小虎。

「別怕...」小虎牽著小悠爪，輕拍背安慰著他。

「怎麼了！？」敖翔站起來持著獸魂武器，高度的警戒著四周。

「吼！」一隻巨型的黃毛老虎從草叢跳了出來，對眼前的四人咆哮。

「先下手為強！旱天雷！」小虎對敵方發動快速雷系攻擊魔法。

「冰刺陣！」小寂也凝聚水元素來施放冰系魔法，一個陣式在巨虎身下出現。

一道巨大的雷電從天打向巨虎，多支大冰刺從地下伸出刺向巨虎身軀。

「吼！」巨虎眼中閃過一線鄙視的眼神，一聲咆哮，將小虎的雷擊和小寂的冰刺瓦解了。

「我的天...這魔獸究竟多少級...我們贏不了的...」小虎身體突然一震，聲線有些顫抖的咒罵。

「吼！」巨虎張口發出一枚帶極多雷元素的能量球飛向小虎四人...

---------------(第五章完 - 待續)----------------

----------


## 狼の寂

沒想到只是組隊去森林打野也這麼危險吶   OAO
居然遇上了狂化的魔獸
不過賺到了一個四級晶核也是不無小補啦   OWO

至於後來的劇情發展可真是不妙呢
無論是我們還是赤月他們

希望能安然的度過這一劫啊...
期待接下來的發展吶   OWO

----------


## S.D痕天

現在報名會不會太晚? :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
如果截止了就...呵呵呵呵呵~~((飄走
寫的好棒 小龍是新獸 多多指教((展翅


角色名稱和簡稱：天痕

種族：龍人

性別：男

體型：175公分 中等身材

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：
瞳孔是水藍色 金色頭髮 頭上兩隻雪的角 
背部是暗藍色的表皮 腹部灰色表皮有著X的傷巴 
脖子及左右手腕有紋路 背上有翅膀(這樣夠詳細嘛@A@?)

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：
狂暴化-攻擊提升 物理防禦下降
霸體化-攻擊下降 魔法防禦提升(本身物防就高 所以提高魔防XD)
聖龍祝火(群體技能)-消耗自己的體力 大幅提升獸友的攻擊力
聖龍氣息(群體技能)-治癒 回復疲勞 體力
解放-脖子及左右手腕的紋路發光並消失使力量 防禦 速度大符提升
(解放的副作用:當解放停止時 會伊始用多久解放掉體力 要是控制不好 可能會失去意識 陷入昏迷)

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：長槍

個性:隨和 沒主見 重朋友 不管自身受傷 以自身為盾 為朋友奉出性命在所不惜

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：鬥士

希望參與的角色類型：拔刀相助 途中加入的獸路人(?

----------


## 卡斯特

好好看喔owo
我也想報名，但會不會太晚?
角色名稱:卡斯特
綽號:卡滋

種族：狼，天火族

性別：男的

體型:中偏瘦小
獸時:身長:120公分(不包括尾長 身高:90公分 尾長:80公分
獸人時:身高:160公分

外觀(麻煩盡量詳盡，感謝！)：眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊

能力(也麻煩盡量詳盡)：瞬火:腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快
衝鋒刺:全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人
藍焰爪:無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪(嚇獸用的
高壓火:熱到可以將水蒸發

武器(外貌和能力(如有))：藍焰棒，可伸縮，好攜帶，會發出藍色的火焰

角色職業(法師/鬥士/刺客/戰士)：刺客

希望參與的角色類型：在關鍵時刻突然出來幫忙的獨行狼，隨後又突然消失，好的狼

個性(雙面獸:
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

外觀與武器圖:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





雖然我記得好像已經暫停徵角了，但如果有開放的話，我是否可以參加
謝謝~

----------


## 幻影魔狼

才第五章便打得這樣激烈呢ww
感覺小虎很擅長寫戰鬥的場面owo

另外上面的你們留意 #25 吧
已經寫明了暫時停止徵角了 (?

----------


## S.D痕天

顆顆 故事劇情看太爽 沒看到那句話XDD
截止了 :jcdragon-shock:  :jcdragon-shock: 
沒關希~ 小虎描述的好強..很生動>W<
那就繼續看下去吧 :jcdragon-tea:  :jcdragon-tea: ((茶

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

謝謝各位的支持，鼓勵著小虎>w<
雖然最近又忙了，但小虎會努力的了！
另外，想加入故事的大大是沒問題的，但會很後才出場喔OwO
小虎會努力寫故事及和悠派閃光彈的了~
大家繼續期待喔>wo

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

大家對不起呀！這麼晚才更新...

其實本來昨晚就能更新的，不過第六章卻在爪機遺失，讓我傷心了整晚...QAQ

因此這次更新是小虎用了一整天來寫的~~(搖尾

另外，因為小虎故事的更新比較慢，所以會不定時，甚至很久才更新的唷，萬分抱歉！

最後，小虎也寫了個簡短的新年番外篇，希望大家喜歡~新年快樂喔~OwO

《狼之樂園》- 第六章

「嗚...小狼...」天狼咬緊牙，樣子十分痛苦，忍受著身體被攻擊的痛楚。他虛弱的跪倒，然後「啪」的一聲趴倒在地上。

「小天...可惡...」因為自己的能力不足，赤月對自己愛人的受傷感到極為內疚。赤月低垂著頭，兩爪中的雙刀因抓不緊而跌在地上。有一點黑紫色的氣團慢慢在赤月身上冒出，然後逐漸包圍著赤月全身，慢慢地有幾隻類似怨靈的東西圍繞著赤月而飛行。然而，有一把被濃郁妖氣包圍著的武士刀在赤月背上出現，那把刀在不停震顫，就像一隻激動的猛獸要掙扎逃出來。赤月伸出左爪到背後，拔出那把武士刀，而附身在它的妖氣，亦慢慢包圍在赤月全身。

「你...竟敢傷害我的小天...我要你生、不、如、死！」赤月雙眼的顏色漸漸被血紅色所覆蓋，他持著那把妖刀往魔蛇衝去。

「赫...」魔蛇看到敵人的不對勁，馬上向赤月吐出幾發冰彈。

「滋...」妖刀上的妖氣，將連刀身都碰不到的冰彈腐蝕掉。

魔蛇見形勢不妥，立刻聚集冰元素到蛇尾，形成一個晶瑩通透而鋒利無比的冰劍。

「你這賤貨！」即使冰劍有多麼堅硬鋒利，在赤月的妖刀面前，就只有破碎的下場。

赤月持著妖刀，用力斬上魔蛇的冰劍，而冰劍則慢慢被妖氣侵蝕，然後一刀被妖刀切碎。

形成冰劍的蛇尾，亦一同被妖刀斬斷。魔蛇的傷處馬上噴出大量腥臭的蛇血，在地上形成一個小形血湖泊。

「吼！」魔蛇承受不到巨大的痛楚，猛然咬向在身體附近的赤月。

「想得美！」赤月伸出妖刀，讓魔蛇咬在妖刀上。赤月乘機用妖刀向下一切，瞬間把魔蛇的下顎切開，魔蛇再次噴出一道鮮血。

赤月繼續向魔蛇攻擊，在魔蛇的全身亂斬二十多刀，又在蛇頭刺盲雙眼，讓牠在黑暗中接受無盡傷害的折磨。

最後，赤月再在魔蛇的七吋之處補上致命的一擊，了結魔蛇的性命。

「哼...哈...」佈滿鮮血的赤月低頭發出低笑聲。

「小狼...？」天狼張開眼睛，眼前正是在魔蛇屍體附近而身上滿是鮮血的赤月在邪笑的一幕。天狼馬上艱辛的站起來，慢慢一步一步走向失去神志的愛人，聲線滿是震顫的叫出他的名字。

「嘩哈哈哈哈...」被妖氣和鮮血包圍的赤月舉頭大聲的邪笑著。

「小狼！」天狼盡量加快速度走向愛人的位置，極度擔憂的叫著赤月的名字。

「小天...別走過來！」赤月突然抓緊頭部與胸口，並向後走了幾步，恐怕自己會再次失去理智，而傷害自己的愛人。

「我不會離開你的！」天狼的身體漸漸發出柔和的光茫，他走到赤月身前，將赤月抱進懷裡。

「小天...我會傷害你的！」赤月在天狼的懷裡掙扎著。

「你不會！」天狼收緊雙爪抱緊赤月，並用嘴巴封住赤月說話的雙唇，不讓赤月繼續掙扎。天狼身上的光茫慢慢覆蓋在赤月身上，驅散著那些紫黑色的妖氣。

「唔...」赤月果然慢慢冷靜下來，妖刀與妖氣都逐漸消失，並慢慢開始回應天狼的吻。

「感覺好了些吧？」天狼放開相吻的嘴巴，連著一條透明的幼絲。

「嗯...」赤月的臉頰不自由得變得通紅，然後被天狼壓在身上......

--------------------(另一方面)---------------------


「吼！」巨虎張口發出一枚帶極多雷元素的能量球飛向小虎四人，小寂馬上召出一道冰盾抵擋攻擊。

能量球擊在冰盾上，爆起附近的塵土，小虎四人乘機跳離原本的位置，並拉開與巨虎的距離。

「疾風亂斬！」「迅雷斬！」小虎和敖天二人揮動爪中的獸魂武器，揮斬出一道道的劍氣。

「吼！」巨虎大聲一吼，大吼所產生的震波把阻礙視線的塵土和小虎二人的攻擊震開。

「連刃連閃！」小虎向巨虎不同方向投出幾把匕首，然後在匕首的不同位置不斷閃出，聚集雷元素在雙小刀上形成雷刃進行連擊。

小虎閃回原地，回到小悠他們的身邊。

「哼！」巨虎看似不滿的低哼一聲，然後低頭伸舌舔舔身上小虎所致的傷口。

「不是吧！？」小悠驚呼了一聲，因為巨虎舔過的傷口竟然快速的治癒。

「小虎，我們上！」敖天持著烈風劍，並聚集風元素在劍身上，斬向巨虎。

巨虎只是伸出右前爪，接住敖天的斬擊，然後一爪拋開敖天到一棵大樹上。

「吼！」小虎乘機再次發動「連刃連閃」，卻竟被巨虎看穿閃出的位置，巨虎一爪拍向小虎剛閃出的地方。

「嗚…」幸好巨虎拍在小虎伸出的小刀，小虎出力抵抗著巨虎的爪擊。

「虎！鷹牙烈箭！」小悠見小虎受巨虎壓制，於是馬上引開那隻巨虎的注意，對巨虎的頭部施展風系攻擊魔法。

「吼！」巨虎轉頭張口對小悠釋放幾發能量球，把鷹牙烈箭打掉並對小悠反擊。

「斬空波！」小悠再次使用風系魔法，凝聚風元素在空中，形成風系能量球擊向巨虎。

雙方的攻擊碰撞在一起，產生爆炸和一陣強風，吹起沙塵阻礙視野。

「吼！」巨虎放棄對小虎的壓制，轉移向小悠發動攻擊。巨虎一聲大吼震倒小悠跌在地上，並舉爪向小悠一躍，猛然撲向小悠。

「悠！」小虎眼見小悠將受到巨虎的近身攻擊，馬上聚集雷元素在身上，一瞬間比巨虎更快的速度撲到小悠身前。

「冰川護盾！」小寂立即在小虎小悠二人身前召出護盾。

「吼！」巨虎一爪就抓碎冰盾，然後張口咬向二人。

「虎...嗚...」小悠害怕的馬上抱著身前的小虎，將自己躲進他的懷裡。

「嗚...」小虎將小悠緊抱進懷，咬緊牙關，準備承受接著的痛楚......

--------------------(另一方面)---------------------

「風神護佑！」一隻穿著魔法袍、左臂上有一個印有一隻鋒利白牙的徽章的狼獸人，有著海藍色的狼毛，四肢的毛髮則是黑色並有著黃色的條紋。他為同隊的隊友施展防禦魔法，抵擋了六級魔獸暴風魔狼的攻擊。

「謝了，碎風！」一隻四肢綁住繃帶的狼獸人鬥士，揮動爪中的匕首，在暴風魔狼的頸部斬了一刀，了結最後一隻獵物的性命。

「魔狼！你知不知這樣很危險的！」那隻狼獸人魔法師碎風指著那隻狼獸人鬥士魔狼訓話。

「嗯...」魔狼不為意的嗯了一聲，對碎風的說話沒多理會。

「你...！萊恩，你們這些鬥士很喜歡受傷呀？」碎風問旁邊一隻剛收起武器的熊獸人鬥士。

「呃...不是吧...」萊恩感到十分無奈。

「好了好了！別吵了...」一隻豹貓獸人諾亞收集了最後一顆魔核，走了過來，阻止了炸毛的副隊長。

「師傅！？」一把驚訝的聲音從附近不遠的地方傳出。

碎風、萊恩和諾亞馬上提高警覺，望向四周，卻發現隊長不見了。

萊恩馬上召出戰斧，往聲音的來源走去。

三人看到魔狼的背影，而他的對面站了一隻狼獸人鬥士摟住一隻四肢受傷的狼獸人魔法師，正是赤月和天狼二人。

「赤月...你們怎麼了？」魔狼見到自己的徒弟和他的拍擋(？)受了傷，於是出言問候二人。

「是赤月耶！你們怎麼來了這？又怎麼受傷了？」碎風認出了赤月，馬上問他們。

「找個地方先坐下吧！」魔狼瞪了碎風一眼，碎風不由得縮了縮脖子。

到了一個較空礦而附近又沒有魔獸的地方，一眾人便走到樹蔭下坐在地上作休息，赤月便向魔狼四人解釋了前因後果，並說了學院任務和剛才與魔獸一戰的事情，當然一戰後的事就沒有提及。

「大概就是這樣了！」接過懷裡天狼遞給的水壺，喝了幾口解解渴，便給回天狼，然後調了調天狼在懷的位置，讓他躺得更舒服。

「這樣啊...你們得加強自己的實力，這段時間就跟我們修煉吧。」魔狼向赤月和天狼建議。

「嗯！天狼就跟我修煉魔法吧！」碎風對天狼提議。

「不過明天才開始吧，天色開始暗了...」一眾人望向漸漸變黑的天空......

---------------(第六章完 - 待續)----------------

《狼之樂園》角色新加入：

幻影魔狼 - 魔狼 (狼獸人)
碎風 - 碎風 (狼獸人)
萊恩 - 萊恩 (熊獸人)
諾亞 - 諾亞 (豹貓獸人)

《狼之樂園 之 新年番外篇》

「新年快樂！」大家都興高采烈的向對方祝賀。

「護狼叔叔~新年快樂~賀喜發財~」被小虎抱著的小悠向護狼說道。

「叔叔...？哈哈...小悠新年快樂唷！小虎也是喔！」護狼摸摸兩獸的頭。

「利是呢？」小悠雙眼亮晶晶的望向護狼。

「小傻瓜！護狼兄很年輕啦，怎會派利是呢~」小虎輕刮小悠的鼻尖。

「可是護狼年紀好像很...」小虎馬上用爪掩住小悠的小嘴巴。

「呵呵！好了~」小虎磨蹭小悠的臉頰。

「那赤月大哥呢~你和天狼在一起，不是會派利是嗎~？」小悠問赤月和天狼二人。

「呃...」天狼臉頰微紅，不知道該怎麼回應。

「嘻嘻~那小悠跟小虎不就也是派利是~？」赤月摸摸小悠的頭。

「嗚...」小悠臉蛋紅得就像個蘋果，好想一口咬下去呀。小悠馬上害羞的躲進小虎的懷裡。

「好了~一起許新年願望吧~」小虎輕吻小悠的鼻頭。

「祝我們友誼永遠~」

「祝我們一切順順利利~」

「祝我們永遠在一起！」

「祝狼之樂園歡樂永遠！」

------------------(番外完結)--------------------

最後再祝大家新年快樂、身體健康、學業事業順利喔OwO(高興搖尾

----------

